# Tales of the Eighth Legion. Recruitment Thread.



## revan4559

*Tales of the Eighth Legion*​ 
Introduction:

The Eighth Legion, The Night Lords, The Sons of the Sunless world are one of twenty legions created by the Emperor for his Great Crusade to reunite the rest of humanity and find his twenty lost sons. Upon the sunless world of Nostramo the Eighth Legion were reunited with their Primarch Konrad Curze also known as The Night Haunter who upon taking control of his legion he taught them his ways of using fear as a weapon to bring about order and compliance. 

As the Great Crusade wore on and the Night Lords began to slowly receive replacement Marines from Nostramo (which had meantime fallen back to its pre-Night Haunter ways), the criminal element of Nostraman society, including murderers and rapists, began to fill the ranks. This, in addition to Curze's probable insanity, initiated a downward spiral for the Legion.

After the events of Cheraut where the Night Haunters insanity came to the for and he almost killed his brother Primarch Rogal Dorn the Night Lords fled along with their Primarch back to Nostramo where they then destroyed their homeworld to sever their ties with the rest of the Imperium and becoming a fully rogue legion but before anything could be done about the Night Lords rebellion the Horus Heresy broke in the Isstvan system.

Despite having gone rogue, the Night Lords were one of the seven Legions dispatched to destroy the gathered Sons of Horus, World Eaters, Death Guard, and Emperor's Children at the Isstvan system. Upon Isstvan V, the Night Lords, alongside the Word Bearers, Iron Warriors, and the Alpha Legion, turned on the loyalist Legions who had arrived earlier and took part in the Dropsite Massacre decimating the Raven Guard, Iron Hands, and the Salamanders.

And this is where our tale begins, Upon Isstvan V during the Dropsite Massacre we follow the Eighth Legions Fourth Company led by Xandrek also known as the Lord of Lies as they slaughter their once brothers before making their way with the rest of the legion to the Siege of Terra, The Scattering at Tsagualsa and into the unknown times after the Horus Heresy.

Rules:
1) No God Modding
2) Respect your fellow role-players.
3) I want a minimum of 1 paragraph (10 sentences) for each post.
4) Roleplay battles will last a minimum of 2 updates when you fight one vs one or large enemies (such as dreadnoughts)
5) Follow the Character sheet exactly.
6) Post atleast once per update.
7) Have Fun and warn me if you can’t post.
8) Stay IC.

Notes: Im currently looking for between five and ten players to become Fourth Companies First Claw / Xandrek’s Command squad, all specialist positions will be first come first serve so you won’t be able to reserve them, if you want them get a character up sheet as soon as you can. Any questions then feel free to PM me or message me on skype: [email protected]

Updates: Updates will be done every two weeks on a Sunday though if everyone posts before the deadline then the update can be done earlier.

Character Creation:

Name: What is the name of your Character? No Titles unless given by me after your character creation.

Age: How old is your character? Remember that recruits for the Astartes are taken in around 12-16 years of age and the Great Crusade has been going on for around 200 years before the Horus Heresy and that Konrad Curze was found roughly a third to half the way through the Great Crusade (going off of Shadows of Treachery and the Night Lord Trilogy). Terran Night Lords will be a lot older than Nostraman Night Lords whose age will be capped at 160 years old.

Homeworld: Which planet do you call your world of birth before joining the Eighth Legion: Terra or Nostramo?

Physical Appearance: What does your character look like? Is he tall for an Astartes? Short? Slim? Well muscled? Remember that all night lords have pure black eyes and corpse white skin, Im looking for atleast one decent length paragraph here for your appearance. A decent length paragraph is roughly between 7-9 full lines.

Armour Appearance: Night Lord Armour is highly decorated by the marine that wears it with images of death and fear and can include anything from painted on lightning, skulls attached with chains, human skin cloaks along with many other things. You may wear any mark of armour from Mark II ‘Crusade Era’ armour to Mark V ‘Heresy’ armour or a mix of any armour from MK II to MK V. I want to see atleast the same amount of description in your armors appearance as your Physical appearance if not more.

Personality: What is your personality like? Are you calm and collected? A blood crazed lunatic? I do not want to see any ‘silent’ types in the roleplay but remember there will be a lot of difference between Terran and Nostraman Marines in terms of their personality as Nostraman marines are generally criminals, Once again looking for atleast a decent length paragraph.

Marine Class: All begin as Legion Veteran, you may choose to ‘upgrade’ into one of the following which are limited to 1 each and first come first serve: Legion Apocathery, Legion Tech-Marine, Legion Librarian, Legion Company Standard Bearer, Legion Company Champion, Legion Chaplain. Each specialist class has its own unique equipment listed in the equipment section.

Background: What life did you have before joining the Legion? What kind of family did you come from? If you lived on Nostramo what kind of crimes did you commit? What was your initial training like when you became a Space Marine? Did you follow a specific path in the Legion? How did you become a member of Xandrek’s First Claw / Command Squad? This is pretty much open in terms of what you write here by remember to follow the fluff of your legion and homeworld. I would like to see atleast three paragraphs of a good length here for your background which is to include as much of the above as you can. Remember more is better when it comes to character creation.

Weapons: All Marines have three open weapon slots with which they may fill: Pistol, Close Combat Weapon and Ranged Weapon, you may select one of each from the lists below to fill out your weapon options, Certain ‘classes’ will automatically have certain weapons and will not be able to change them for example a Librarian will automatically have a Force Weapon. You may feel free to describe what your weapon looks like and is called in this section aswell.

Pistol:
- Bolt Pistol
- Plasma Pistol
- Hand Flamer
- Infernus / Melta Pistol
- Volkite Serpenta
- May Exchange Pistol for an Extra Close Combat Weapon
- May Exchange Pistol for a Combat / Boarding Shield
- 
‘Light’ Ranged Weapon:
- Bolter
- Combi-Bolter (Flamer, Plasma, Melta, Storm/Dual Bolter)
- Volkite Charger
- Flamer
- Melta Gun
- Plasma Gun
- Sniper Rifle
- Company Standard (Standard Bearer Only, Replaces ‘Light’ Weapon)

‘Heavy’ Ranged Weapon (Takes up Light Ranged and Pistol Option):
- Heavy Flamer (Legion Veteran Only)
- Auto-Cannon (Legion Veteran Only)
- Missile Launcher (Legion Veteran Only)
- Multi-Melta (Legion Veteran Only)
- Plasma Cannon (Legion Veteran Only)
- Volkite Calverin (Legion Veteran Only)
- Las-Cannon (Legion Veteran Only)

Close Combat Weapon:
- Chainsword
- Heavy Chainsword (Takes up Close Combat Weapon and Pistol Option)
- Chain Axe
- Heavy Chain Axe (Takes up Close Combat Weapon and Pistol Option)
- Power Weapon (This may take any form such as a Sword, Axe, Mace etc.)
- Heavy Power Sword or Axe (Tales up Close Combat Weapon and Pistol Option)
- Single Lightning Claw
- Single Power or Chain Fist
- Single Thunderhammer
- Pair of Lightning Claws (Takes up Close Combat Weapon and ‘Light’ Option)
- Force Weapon (Any Form – Librarian Only, Automatic Weapon)
- Crozius Arcanum ( Chaplain Only, Automatic Weapon)

Equipment: You have three slots in which you can take a piece of equipment and each piece uses up 1 slot unless stated.
-  Frag and Krak Grenades
- Melta-Bombs
- Bionics (One slot per bionic limb)
- Nuncio-Vox
- Weapon Scopes (Light Weapon Only)
- Special Ammunition (Bolt Pistol, Bolter and Combi-Bolter Only. Contact me for choices.)

- Servo-Arm (Techmarine Only, Automatic Equipment)
- Servo-Harness (Techmarine Only, replaces Servo-Arm and uses up an extra slot.)
- Narthacirum (Apocathery Only, Automatic Equipment)
- Psychic Hood (Librarian Only, Automatic Equipment)


Positions Open/Taken:
1: Azrael Metun - Legion Company Champion - Santaire
2: Jaekal Sarn - Legion Company Chaplain - Therizza
3: Veptus Szlan - Legion Company Apocathery - Dues Mortis
4: Corvis Sejanus - Legion Veteran - Nightlord92
5: Zhasal Pasirex - Legion Veteran - Jason_Kharo 
6: Jallus - Legion Company Librarian - Revlio44
7: Raskreia Loyard - Legion Company Standard Bearer - High_Seraph
8: Fundae Ignescunt - Legion Company Veteran - Son of Asurmen
9: Var - Legion Company Techmarine - Romero's Own
10:


----------



## Santaire

Name: Azrael Metun

Age: 197

Homeworld: Terra

Physical Appearance: Tall for an Astartes, standing at seven and a half foot tall, but wiry for one as well with the pure black eyes and corpse white skin of his legion. His cheekbones and jaw are pronounced, though his face is gaunt. His eyes are sunken though intense. His hair is black and close cropped; his face clean shaven. He is scarred, a smattering of white lines on his chest that are the scars of a swordsman whose mistakes have been minor and infrequent. He moves with a grace that his appearance belies, but it is the grace of the wolf stalking its prey and in no way conceals his lethality nor his knowledge of it. Where most of his scars are small and simple, down the right side of his chest is nothing but scar tissue where he took an ork chieftain axe blow.

Armour Appearance: He is envied by many for he is one of the few marines to possess a complete suit of Mark 4 Maximus Power Armour. Azrael uses his left vambrace to keep a tally of his kills and although he only lists those he has slain while fighting one-on-one the vambrace is almost completely covered in marks. Above his armour he wears a black cloak, scorning the practice of wearing human skin despite the fear it inspires. His left shoulder guard is carved to resemble bone, as is his chest plate. His helmet’s eye slit glass is black and his helmet is the same colour, but beyond all that his armour is relatively subdued in terms of terror provoking imagery.

Personality: Calm and precise, almost clinical. To Azrael, the most important thing when in combat is the sword in his hands and he uses it as a surgeon uses a scalpel. He is arrogant and confident of his skill with his sword and he has every right to be, for he is the finest swordsman in the company; indeed if he was not Xandrek would not have chosen him to be champion. Though outside of combat he is as calm and precise as a Techmarine, when fighting he frequently lets the battle frenzy rule him. He moves faster, reacts to threats quicker and does not stop till every foe lies dead at his feet. Though Terran, he has embraced the ideals of his Primarch and the idea of the terror warfare for he never believed in the ideas of the other Primarchs, that normal men would stay faithful to the Imperium without being pressured into doing so. He is not completely disgusted by his more sadistic brethren, but he is rather contemptuous of their practices.

Marine Class: Veteran - Company Champion

Background: Recruited at the age of fifteen for the Night Lords, Azrael was the son of a renowned swordsman, a duellist who taught him to fight with Charnabal Sabres, those blades that are used by the Blademasters of Terra and of many other worlds and the young boy was good. Good enough to be recruited for the Night Lords. He went through the training and was given full Astartes status within twelve years. He fit in well with the legion before Kurze, for the tactics of the lightning assault suited his skill with the blade for it frequently brought him into close quarters with his foe. But there was always something missing from Azrael’s soul, something that left him incomplete.

When his legion finally found their Primarch, found the Night Haunter in Nostramo’s dark caverns Azrael realised what had been missing for so many years. A sense of belonging. With Konrad Kurze, he found it.

The terror tactics of the Night Haunter were adopted by the legion and embraced by Azrael for though he was Terran and had been raised in a place of order he understood the importance of fear and the need to provoke it to keep the Imperium whole in the dark times where men let their baser urges cause chaos to the Imperium. He adopted Nostromo as his home, forgetting the last of his memories of Terra. All he kept of the place of his birth were his lessons in the blade.

When Xandrek was made captain of the fourth company, after a Murder Duel with the previous captain. Azrael had disliked the man for his jealousy of Azrael’s swordsmanship and experience, the captain being a Nostramon and had been a murderer before joining the Legion. Xandrek however grew to like the proud swordsman, and after Azrael’s ribs were shattered and his sword snapped into three pieces in Xandrek’s defence as the marine pushed his captain out of the way and took an ork chain-axe to the chest for his efforts, proceeding to gut the ork with his broken sword before collapsing. Xandrek had him healed and made him not only a member of the First Claw but also his Company Champion.

He went through many campaigns at Xandrek’s side, proving himself many times over.

Then came the razing of Nostramo. It caused Azrael such pain to see his adopted Homeworld burning but he could not imagine the pain of the man who had become his bond brother, Xandrek. But he never said a word, knowing Xandrek would curse him if he did. When Horus spoke to Kurze, and Kurze spoke to his legion Azrael followed his captain. To war...

Weapons:
Power Sword -








The blade is made of adamantium in conjunction with Plasteel and Ceramite, is single edged and designed so that it can be wielded with either one or both hands. The blade is well over a metre long and Azrael carries it like it’s a part of him.
Chainsword
Bolter

Equipment:
Special Ammunition
Frag and Krak Grenades
Melta Bombs

As discussed Revan


----------



## Therizza

Name: Jaekal Sarn

Age: 145

Homeworld: Nostramo

Physical Appearance: Jaekal Sarn stands seven feet unarmoured, and is nearly as broad as he is tall. He is heavily muscled, even by Astartes standards. His jaw is wide set, with a full beard and shaved scalp. Bionics have replaced part of his neck, mechanical cables intertwined with his natural musculature, the result of a chainsword attack. His black eyes are nearly unidentifiable beneath his furrowed brow.

Armour Appearance: Jaekal's Mk III power armour has been modified with larger, spiked pauldrons emblazoned on the left with the image of a winged skull and on the right with passages from the Litany of Hate. His helmet has been covered in a mosaic of human bone, with pieces continually replaced with new ones claimed in combat. Around his neck he wears a chain adorned with three heads in varying degrees of decay and his power pack has fetishes of plaited scalps, fingers and jawbones. His shinguards are adorned with a lightning motif and his kneecaps are covered in bone-white skulls.

Personality: Jaekal could be viewed as fanatical, even psychotic, in battle. This is in stark contrast with his demeanor out of battle, where he shepherds the flock with brutal eloquence in his exhortations of instilling terror in the maelstrom of combat. Embracing some of the more macabre elements of the Night Lords, Jaekal tries to exemplify the aspects of pain and death.

Marine Class: Veteran- Chaplain

Background: Jaekal's came from a long line of foundry workers, though he never took up the trade. Exceedingly large for his age, Jaekal found his predisposition for violence was a valued asset in certain circles. Working as a low-level enforcer for a drug cartel, Jaekel learned from an early age that strength demanded respect, and that fear was a powerful tool. Eventually though, Jaekal was arrested and sentenced to life in prison for his crimes of murder and extortion. 

In prison, Jaekal continued to fight as a footsoldier for his gang. After beating several cellmates to death, Jaekal was put in solitary confinement to await execution. His fighting prowess and physical stature had not gone unnoticed, as his execution was stayed and he was sequestered to undergo trials to become a member of the Night Lords. Jaekal's body adapted well to the genetic engineering and the physical and mental tests and eventually became a fully fledged Astartes of the Night Lords.

As a Space Marine of the Night Lords, Jaekal began to deify death. His fanaticism fit well with the terror tactics of the legion, as he could look into the eyes of his enemies as he sundered their bodies, offering their souls to the abyss of darkness. Jaekal relished close combat, sundering transports with his meltagun before leaping inside to dispatch those inside with sadistic glee. He slowly adopted the visage of death incarnate in both homage to the ultimate destination and for the primal fear it instilled in his enemies.

Leading countless assaults from the front, Jaekal was eventually bestowed the honor of Veteran status on the Company Command Squad. With it came a new understanding of his role in the galaxy, as arbiter and angel of death. Following the death of the company chaplain in combat, Jaekal took the rites and following the indoctrination donned the mantle as new Chaplain. When Xandrek rose to captain, it was a glad day for Jaekal, as the new captain was a stalwart angel of death and skilled leader. His predecessor had been wanting in Jaekal's judgment, too prone to human vices and not a true commander in his eyes.

When Nostramo was burnt, Jaekal felt nothing. His understanding of the galaxy had changed during his time in the Night Lords, and he understood that everything eventually had to die, even his homeworld. With Nostramo gone, nothing remained that tied Jaekal to his beginnings as a human gutter rat. All that remained was war, and given the orders of his Legion and his captain, they would be knee deep in the dead soon enough.

Weapons: Plasma Pistol, Melta Gun, Crozius Arcanum

Equipment: Frag and Krak Grenades, Melta-bombs, Weapon Scope


----------



## Therizza

Roger that


----------



## revan4559

Santiare and Therizza are approved, welcome to the roleplay. 

Therizza you have double posted though so you might need to remove the second character sheet xD. Also having the Mark of Chaos Undivided amongst the Night Lord Legion before the failure of the Siege of Terra is not something you want to do as you will be hated by your battle brothers for worshipping chaos in anyway when its a tool but other then that all good.

Eight positions still open, Company Chaplain and Champion have been taken.


----------



## son of azurman

ill be working on either an apothecary or a techmarine once my homework project is done. looking forward t this.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Name: Corpse-Master Veptus Szlan

Age: 156

Homeworld: Nostramo

Physical Appearance: Veptus’ appearance is one of a madman. His eyes are gleam with the light of glee and madness. His mouth is almost always open in a partial smile. His oak brown hair is shaved close to his head and is patchy in places and in lines where Veptus has sustained scars and so hair no longer grows there. His left ear looks like a bite was taken out of it long ago, as the wound has since healed but the flesh has not returned. He has a goatee as well. He stands a respectable 7’3” without his armour on, although he has less muscle than would generally be observed on an Astartes of any legion. The last two digits on his right hand have been replaced with bionics which Veptus had styles in the appearance of human bones. Indeed, he often grinds the bones of his foes and uses the dust to give them an authentic colour. His white skin is pulled tight over his muscles and bones.

Armour Appearance: Veptus favours the newer Mark V armour to any other and so requested an entire set of it. Some has been taken from the fallen and some has been made, but Veptus has been fortunate to acquire it all. His helmet has a skull with elongated canines painted on with wings which fold back close to the helmet crafted on. These are the colour of dried blood and have short chains of eyes hanging from them. These are obviously perishable and even though Vaptus keeps them preserved out of battle, he often has to acquire new ones. A full human rib-cage is splayed across his chest and his left shoulder-guard bears the legion’s insignia and his right bears the double helix of his office. Painted lightning runs down his arms. The blood red wings of the legion are painted on his thighs. They meet at his knees which have a skull mounted on each. The jaw moves with each step meaning that when stalking a foe they can hear the sound of death coming for them. It is possible for him to move silently, as sometimes this is necessary, but Veptus enjoys the ability to taunt his enemy without speaking. Half a spine is mounted to each shin. Veptus also has a cloak made of the flayed faces of his victims. What is remarkable about this is that Veptus will only add the faces he had flayed from living victims to the cloak. 

Personality: In stark contrast to his appearance, Veptus is everything that anyone would desire in an Apothecary. He is thoughtful and methodical, although his takes a cruel glee his work on his brothers as much as on his enemies. He has fully embraced the teachings of their Primarch and believes that much of humanity is unworthy and must be forced into submission through fear. But, such a perspective is not uncommon for one who still remembers the days when he would be told to watch for the Night Haunter. Another product of that is that Veptus is far less inclined to insubordination and far more ready and willing to follow orders. He is able to keep his head under the most dire of situations, which is also a useful trait for an apothecary to possess. 

Marine Class: Apothecary

Background: One of the earliest memories Veptus has is of his mother tucking him into bed while his father was assisting the gang which was prominent in their area. She told him to be careful when he walked the streets, for the greatest dangers were not the gangs or the enforcers, but Night Haunter. Back then that phrase meant nothing to Veptus other than certain death for all those who had done wrong. Not a few years ago had great ships come bearing a being whose light had burnt the eyes of the inhabitants of such a sunless world as Nostramo. The Overlord had left with them and they had been recruiting boys about 9 years older than Veptus was at the time.

Veptus watched as Nostramo devolved back to its pre-Night Haunter ways. Gang warfare went from underground affairs to public ones. Crime rose exponentially and people forgot the message of fear that Veptus had been taught as a child. Veptus was swept up in the plans and affairs of the gangs, particularly the one his father was employed by. It was here that Veptus first met Xandrek, although he would not learn the significance of the man until later. Xandrek was the son of the Gang Overlord whom his father served. Both sons had a habit of accompanying their fathers to work in order to assist. Veptus served as little more than a skivvy for his father, cleaning and collecting the necessary equipment. Several time the Overlord would personally visit Veptus's father to check the status of a injured, high-ranking gang member whom he was tending to or to be given information 'obtained' which Veptus's father did not trust a courier with. It was through these meeting that Veptus first me Xandrek, although to call them friends would be a gross exaggeration.

He took after his father as a one of the gang’s medics, although in truth his position was two-fold. He also doubled as one of the gang’s torturers. In his position, he extracted information and made deserters suffer for their betrayal. He took great pleasure in his work and made it into an art-form. He also had his fair share experience on the battlefield and learnt to handle firearms and became able bodied enough that when the trails to become a member or the Eighth occurred that his reasonable prowess combined with his near encyclopaedic knowledge of anatomy meant he was able to defeat any foe which he faced and so became a member of the Night Lords.

Fate brought Xandrek and Veptus together again. Since Xandrek was only two years older than himself, Veptus and Xandrek ended up in the same recruiting pool. They served together on several missions as scouts for the Night Lords and quickly got acquainted, far better than back on Nostramo. Although it was clear to both where the other was heading. Xandrek ambition was blindingly clear to Veptus. His father had wielded power and Veptus knew that Xandrek was determined to do the same. Likewise, it was clear to Xandrek that Veptus first passion was torture and flesh-smithing. Although both competent Astartes, after they became full battle brothers and they started to walk their various paths, neither made a special effort to keep contact with one another, save when their paths happened to cross.

Once a member of the Night Haunter’s legion, Veptus was thrilled. He found a legion of men who had not forgotten what terror and subjugating populaces into obedience meant. He had found a collection of like-minded agents of terror. However, the satisfaction he felt from holding surgical tools and dissecting people to cause maximum pain and suffering. He spent large portions of time in the Apothecium, just to be around the smell of blood and to marvel at un-pulped organs. Much of his knowledge of human anatomy meant he was not just an irritating pair of watching eyes. However, he required training to be able to work with trans-human anatomy. But Veptus’s prior knowledge plus is natural affinity for it meant that the existing Apothecaries of the Night Lords were happy to provide such training. 

Veptus became an Apothecary attached to the Fourth Company and had many successes with them. His skill with the blade was profound and he was able to save many Night Lords from receiving “The Emperor’s Grace”. He was largely indifferent as to who lead them, as long as he got to do what he loved. When Xandrek challenged the previous captain to a Murder Duel, Veptus was too engrossed in his art to even come and watch his old acquaintance best his previous captain. It wasn't until Xandrek accompanied the body of the slain Captain down to the Apocatherion and requested that Veptus personally do the autopsy of the fallen Night Lord, something Veptus took great pleasure in doing. Xandrek ordered the captain’s gene-seed destroyed as an act of contempt and Veptus had happily obliged. It was good to see that his old acquaintance had finally obtained the authority he had coveted back when they had been in training together.

When Xandrek’s personal champion took and axe-blow to the chest, it had been Veptus who had restored him to health, and many other members of the First Claw. Such proficiency, and their previous relationship, gained Veptus recognition by his Captain to the extent that Xandrek made him an official attachment to the First Claw. Since then many of the battlefield wound which the First Claw have had repaired bear the mark of Veptus. He has even healed Xandrek several times.

The title of Corpse-Master was given to Veptus by Xandrek after the events of Ghurst Prime. It was a agri-world brought into compliance by the White Scars some eighty years ago, but had recently with-held their tithes to the Imperium. The Night Lords had other battles to fight, but Konrad Curze charged the Fourth Company with bringing this world. Xandrek was anxious to get back to their Primarch and so wished to resolve it quickly. Upon landing on the planet Xandrek mobilized the majority of his forces to surround the palace where the highest echelons of the rebels were held with their families. However, at night Xandrek sent his First Claw on various objectives.The others were missions involving sabotage and assassination of military commanders. Veptus' was an open ended one to simply inspire terror into the civilians, particularly the rebellious governor.

The others achieved their objectives within a few hours, but Veptus did not return. He did not answer vox hails and his signal went dark. Some feared the worst. However, when the sun rose, the armies were arranged along the ledge. Xandrek was surprised to see that the men would fight them after such a night. However, as the Fourth Company went to go to war, the entrance opened. The inside of the doors were lined with the bodies of the families of the highest members of the rebel society. Their children had been flayed of all their skin, their wives ripped open from the groin. Even their servants were pinned, splayed, lacerated and flayed. The remarkable thing was, none of them were dead. The doors emitted a wall of sound in tune to the low moan of all the victims. Vaptus stood in the doorway with the governor and advisers at his sides. He paraded them out. His voice called out over an amplified vox "People of Ghurst, what is your answer?" As one, the men on the walls turned their guns on the rebel leaders and killed them and then threw down their weapons. In a single night, Veptus' skill at torture had made these men walk willingly to their deaths and combined with his brothers other works had lead the world back to compliance. Xandrek forbade anyone from taking down the bodies of Veptus' victims from the walls as a reminder to the next governors of what would happen if they rebelled. As for Veptus, Xandrek gave him the title of Corpse-Master.

After Cheraut, when the Night Lords had burned Nostramo, Veptus watched as the world burned. He stood on the bridge and watched the planet’s mantle split asunder. His primary thought was not one of remorse or sadness, but that he wished that he could have watched the light go out in each individual’s eyes, as the kill was always more satisfying that way. After that, once again it was straight back to work in the Apothecium.

Weapons: Volkite Serpenta, Sniper Rifle, Power Sword

Equipment: Frag and Krak Grenades, Weapons Scope, Narthacirum, Flaying Knife


----------



## revan4559

Veptus Szlan - Dues Mortis is approved. Very nice character sheet.

Apocathery, Champion and Chaplain positions are now taken.


----------



## Nightlord92

Name: Corvis Sejanus "Young Blood"

Age: 80

Physical Appearance: Like all Nostramans Corvis's eyes are pitch black from the lack of sun. Without his power armor on Corvis is a modest 7' tall without armor on. Corvis' skin is almost translucent from the absolute darkness of his homeworld. Owing to his criminal past, Corvis' body is swarmed by tattoos: the more faded ones from gang allegiances, Nostraman sayings, and more personal reasons from his old life and newer ones markings of special kills or particularly terrifying styles after becoming a Night Lord. These markings cover his body up to his neck and down to his elbows, leaving only his face and forearms free of the ink. If not for the blessing of being taken in by the Night Haunter, Corvis would have probably remained a scrawny ganger in the streets and alleys of Nostramo. Most likely because of this destitute background, Corvis' body is more lithe than muscular, his body consuming every ounce of protein he could consume in his training to be an astartes

Armor Appearance: After receiving the gene-seed of his Primarch, Corvis walked through the Armory of his Legion, picking through the bits and pieces of old armor suits that were salvaged from the dead Night Lords before him. As such he was able to threaten and steal his way to finding an almost complete suit of MK. III Power Armor, only the helmet being a MK. II piece. After taking his prized armor suit, Corvis made it his own by spending hours shaping it to his own needs: adding spikes to his left shoulder pauldron and painting a demon's grin from his worst nightmares onto his helmet while also adding a screaming bleached skull onto his shin segment of his right leg armor piece. 

Personality: Corvis is a product of his own environment, and as such is a sociopath. Growing up around killers and thieves, Corvis has no intention of seeking the bond of brotherhood that so many other Legion's share. In fact you could probably find an Iron Warrior with more friends than Corvis. It isn't from being anti-social however, Corvis just always remembers using the sharp tongue his mother gave him to cause more trouble for himself. Corvis knew from childhood that if one was to survive and rise to another sunless day on Nostramo, they had to be willing not just to kill, but to fight dirty and gut the fool who thought themselves better at what they do than he. There is only one individual that both terrifies and inspires him: Konrad Kurze. While the Emperor may have lifted Kurze from Nostramo, Corvis knew that it was the Night Haunter who lifted Nostramo from itself, and paved the way for Corvis to ascend to his post-human status. As such, it is the Night Haunter who keeps Corvis a Night Lord, and gives him his reasons for killing.

Marine Class: Legion Veteran.

History: Nostramo. That bleak world standing still in the galaxy, seeming to suck in whatever light would touch it. It is there that Corvis' tale began. Growing up with his father, a ganger from a lowly street crew, and mother, a cheap dive bar server, Corvis grew up knowing mostly hunger for food, greed for more in his life, and fear of the Night Haunter who would steal you away in the night and leave your faceless corpse strung up on a streetlight. When Corvis was merely 8 years old his father was shot dead in a running fight with another gang who wanted another street to call their own. It was at this time in his life that Corvis knew his childhood was over. In an effort to provide for his family, Corvis began turning to crime to help his mother feed herself and him. Stealing from shopkeepers, passers-by, and the occasional wealthy ganger when he passed, it wasn't until he was 10 years old that Corvis first killed a man. Even today Corvis can close his eyes and smile at the image of the bleeding fool who tried blasting his head off with a shotgun laying dead in a pool of his own blood. 

For three years Corvis lived the same empty life generations of Nostramans had lived before him: shaking down those who were travelling by themselves with a gang of fellow youths and sometimes mugging the money collectors for the big crime bosses, although they were becoming fewer and fewer as the Night Haunter's work became more and more obvious as the years passed. It wasn't until the Emperor of Man, bedecked in such golden light that most could not even attempt to look at him, came to Nostramo and lifted his son to the stars. Several months later word spread like wildfire through the streets: the Night Haunter needed the young sons of Nostramo to fill the ranks of his Night Lords. Like hundreds of boys like him Corvis lept at the chance to become a Night Lord. However, unlike the hundreds before him who were, Corvis was not found wanting despite his scrawny and famished frame. For months upon months Corvis trained his body and mind to reflect that of his Primogenitor. The grueling exercises threatened to overwhelm him on more than one occasion, but the mental mindset Konrad Kurze was instilling in his legion already had a foothold in Corvis' mind. By the time he was gifted with the gene-seed of his legion when he was 15, Corvis was truly a Night Lord of the Imperium of Man.

It wasn't long before Corvis realized how truly effective the Night Lords were at their style of war. Let the Luna Wolves fritter away at surgical strikes, let the Iron Warriors beat themselves to death in sieges, and let those posh dandy Emperor's Children try and perfect the ultimate style of charging up a hill they desire. Konrad Kurze knew the true way to win a war: Fear. An enemy who is too afraid to pick up the gun will not strike at you. An enemy who sees his leaders strung up screaming and wailing is a demoralized enemy. The Night Lords knew this and Corvis Sejanus knew this. It was his willingness to not only inflict this pain and terror but to use it to the best possible end that attracted the attention of Xandrek. Facing a rebellious Imperial Army faction on the world they were on, Corvis' squad and he used the cover of the night to sneak up to what they thought was a simple refueling station for the dissidents. As it turned out an entire regiment had stopped there for the night before they were to push on in the morning for the Imperial lines. Howling blood curdling cries, Corvis and his fellow Night Lords crashed straight into the camp and began opening fire. As more and more traitorous scum appeared, one by one Corvis saw or heard his squadmates dying. It was only until he and one other brother marine were all that were left when the enemy finally broke ranks and scattered to the wind. Wading through the carnage, Corvis was surprised and gleeful when he stumbled onto a mewling officer who begged for mercy. With his fellow Night Lord calling in for an evac rhino or dropship, Corvis used careful precision and gave the traitor enough terrifying images that he divulged the whereabouts of the major supply depots and the location of the traitorous Colonel and his cabinet. Finished with his captive, Corvis split the wretch's belly open nailed his palms to gates of the depot for any of survivors to see. 

By the time he was done an Imperial dropship landed with a whole score of Night Lords arriving to continue on and press the advantage. As he watched his fellow squadmate being carried onto the dropship, Corvis felt no sympathy for the fool for letting humans nearly get the best of him. Lost in thought, Corvis almost missed a Night Lord with an aura of fear surrounding him approach. Introducing himself as Xandrek of Fourth Company, Corvis almost laughed when he commented on how little of his squad remained standing. After relaying to him the story of what happened at the depot, Xandrek appeared to swallow and think. Finally, looking straight into Corvis' eyes and smiling with a murderous grin, Xandrek offered Corvis a place in his Claw. 

Following his recruitment into the 4th company's first claw, Corvis noticed that most of the other marines serving Xandrek were far older than he. In fact, there was hardly a member of the claw that hadn't been fighting for decades longer than he had been born. This manifested itself in the early duels between himself and the Night Lord's he faced in the pitch blackness of the training deck, in particular Xandrek's Champion Azrael. Almost a full century older than Corvis, Azrael never wasted time showing how much the young Night Lord still had left to learn of swordsmanship. In one particular duel overseen by Xandrek himself, Corvis finally felt himself feel like he had the upper hand against Azrael. Pushing his luck, Corvis was blind to the pivot the cursed shade performed as he brought his blade screaming downwards into nothing but air. Within the next moment Corvis felt the cold steel of the ship on his back as he crashed like a fallen tree, blood seeping from the wound in his leg where the Champion sliced deep. Cursing and stumbling to his feet Corvis watched the Champions swagger as he calmly cleaned what blood remained on his sword before sheathing it and turning to Xandrek. Whispering just low enough to not be heard, Corvis could only guess at what they were discussing, although both his ego and paranoia told him that it was about him. Finally noticing that Corvis still stood before them, Xandrek let out a light chuckle as if at some joke Corvis was not invited to know about before addressing the young Night Lord directly and ordering him to get his leg taken care of by Veptus. However, it was not with his name Xandrek had ordered him. Young Blood. That is what Xandrek called him. Young Blood. As he left for the apothecarium, the pain in his leg a dull ache as his body fought against the blood loss of the severe cut, Corvis rolled the name over in his head. True, he was definitely the youngest member of First Claw, but that was no reason to mock him. Walking into the apothecarium, Corvis simply allowed the Apothecary to tend to his wound before he dismissed the title. What did it matter, eventually he would earn himself a title that truly befitted himself and new generations of Nostramans would be the young blood's of the Legion. Fate, as it would have it, can be quite fickle though.

When Kurze brought the Legion back to the homeworld to give it his final message, Corvis watched along with the rest of the Legion as Kurze condemned the planet to death. Corvis knew this was no madness, being from one of the last waves of Night Lords that Kurze didn't distrust, he remembered the stories about the planet's slip back into anarchy, crime, and ignorance of the Night Haunter's message. Nostramo didn't just need a reminder, Corvis told himself, but the entire Imperium did, especially the Emperor. It was strange to him at the time but looking out the viewports of the Battle Barge as it hurled fiery destruction onto Nostramo, as it's tectonic plates gave way under the intense bombardment of the Night Lord's fleet and imploded, Corvis couldn't have cared for the fact that his family was most certainly dead or that his people and culture were annihilated. All that he could think about was his title. Young Blood. Indeed, with the homeworld gone and the Night Lord's set on the path of war, Corvis realized that he would be the youngest blood the 4th company would see for a long time. With a macabre smile, Corvis chuckled as he left his world to burn in the void. 


Weapons: Plasma Pistol, Bolter, Single Lightning Claw

Equipment: Frag/Krak Grenades, Nuncio-Vox, Plasma Pistol Scope.


----------



## revan4559

Nightlord92 - Corvis Sejanus approved. Welcome aboard.


----------



## revan4559

Letting people know that this recruitment thread is still open. Needing atleast 1 more player before the roleplay can start.

Marine classes that are still open are:

Company Veterans
Legion Company Tech-Marine
Legion Company Librarian
Legion Company Standard Bearer


----------



## komanko

Cant promise anything for now, need to get a laptop to my military base first, but, as always, I am interested ^^


----------



## revilo44

Will be trying to write up my character sheet in the next few days


----------



## Deus Mortis

I really want this thing to get under way. It looks so promising


----------



## revan4559

Just waiting on High_Seraph and Relio44 to get their characters up then we will be on our way. So hopefully we will be starting end of this week / weekend.


----------



## revilo44

Here it is 

Jallus is a 89 year old librarian of the Night Lords First Claw.

At first glance Jallus Drakken may seem like any other marine. But a few things stand him out from rest like his elegant midnight black eyes. He has silky, straight, iron-gray hair which is worn in a style that reminds you of a flowing cape. He has stubble around his pale vampire like skin, above that is a scar that runs through the middle of his eye, although he retains full vision as it is undamaged. Without his power armour he stands six foot and nine inches tall. He has a bulky yet muscularly build. His left hand has burn damage from a long healed wound.

History: Jallus was recruited on Nostramo with the arrival of the Emperor and the expansion of the Night Lords. He was always marked as different by his peers before he even became a Night lord. Perhaps they detected his latent warp powers. He was orphaned young and lived by his wits as a street urchin. Learning to steal food to survive, he became a tough and vicious brawler. At 16 he was picked up by Imperial troops after the Emperors landing as they tried to recruit new troops for the Great Crusade. After initial testing was earmarked for recruitment into the Night Lord Legion. During his time as an initiate it was picked up that he possessed psychic abilities. After his initiation he was sent to the Librarium for further training in the harsh world of the Librarians.

As with all librarians his training was tough, both physically and mentally. He was an exemplary student with his progress being marred by only a single incident. During a lesson of pyromancy training he lost control of the power he was using and suffered severe burns to his left hand. He chose not to have the scars fully healed and left them as a reminder of what can happen if control is lost. He has also had his armour scorched so he will never forget this lesson in battle. Even with this accident he still became a full librarian without any further issues.

After the Council of Nikaea, Jallus feigned compliance and never openly displayed his powers. He could not relinquish the powers he had gained and the Chief librarian, sympathetic to this need, turned a blind eye as long as he remained discreet.

After many successful campaigns Jallus skills as a leader were noted and he became an important advisor to any of the companies he accompanied in battle. This is wear he first came to the attention of the then Sergeant Xandrek. As his honours in hand to hand battle were won, so did Xandreks interest in Jallus grow,

Armour Appearance; Jallus like many psychics wear a psychic hood. He wears mostly mark II an shoulder pads from Mark III. Behind this Jallus wears a cloak with tiny skulls sown into the fabric. These represent death that always accompanies him. His power pack has two skulls in the shape of stabilising vents. Both shoulder pads have Night Lord wing emblems. The left gauntlet is scorched and reflects the scaring on his physical hand. His greaves, like the other marines are decorated with lightning.

Personality- Jallus is a smart and calculating tactician who can use his powers to his advantage to turn a forlorn situation into victory. His tactical skill is marred by his tendency to take big risks in battle. Decisions which sometimes cause the missions go awry.

Hand Flamer
Combi-Bolter Flamer
- Force Axe Librarian Only, Automatic Weapon)
- Psychic Hood (Librarian Only, Automatic Equipment)


----------



## revan4559

Looking good Revlio, however you need to decide what kind of form your force weapon takesL Sword, Staff or Axe. Xandrek is Captain of 4th Company not its sergeant unless you joined his squad back when he was a sergeant before becoming captain and therefor would of been in his command squad / first claw from the beginning.

Personality wise its good, though i would like to see if you could add a little bit more to it, so if you think you can make your personality and background a little longer along with the edit to decide on your type of force weapon then that will be great.


----------



## Jason_kharo

Name: Zhasal Pasirex

Age: 156 Standard Terran

Homeworld: Nostramo

Physical Appearance: Stood next to his fellow Astartes with a simple black robe on, it would be obviously clear that Zhasal was much leaner than most others. His form was slimmer and toned, not naturally 'ripped' as many other Astartes were. He stood at about the same height as the average Marine. Under his helmet, his head was bald, his face seeming emaciated and gaunt, although he was ugly by no means. He rarely ever gave an indication of a facial expression, beyond that of a very slight smirk that appeared on even rarer occasions. It is of worth to remark upon the criss cross of very faint scars across his entire head, clearly they were so deep that even his Astarte's biology could not render them completely healed.

Armour Appearance: Firstly, the armour Zhasal wears is somewhat customised to fit his own body shape, being somewhat slimmer than the typical Marine, it would make sense to adapt his Power Armour to benefit the wearer. It is a set of very simply decorated Armour. Coloured in the Night Lord's blue, his armour wasn't so much adorned with skulls or such, more preferring to keep the sleek look he so much preferred. The armour is painstakingly maintained by Zhasal to keep it to maximum efficiency, lubricating and repairing it with a fanatical devotion. The majority of the time, a likewise non-decorated jump pack crests his back.

Personality: Although not a maniacal killer, it is quite obvious from meeting the Night Lord, that he is a psychopath. He seems to relish in the bloodshed, although it never shows upon his blank features. He never so much shows joy at approaching battles, yet he is a killer all the same and would dive into a fight without so much as a brisk order. Out of combat, he isn't loud, yet he usually isn't silent. He knows only to speak when his input is needed, and for a psychopath, he seems to have a detailed idea of how conversations work, when not to talk and when to. So in short, while in combat, he could be classed as grim, cold and extremely logical, whereas out of battle, he knows his place and watches when his input is needed.

Marine Class: Legion Veteran

Background: Coming from one of the original waves of recruits from Nostramo, Zhasal lived under the rule of the Night Haunter. Recruited at age 15, he was relatively lucky to be inducted due to the risk of death emanating from his higher than usual age. Before going in for testing and recruitment, Zhasal had been relatively young when everything changed, yet he had already killed his first grown man at the age of 9. Sold to a slum gang as a somewhat hanger on, it was his 'job' to make sure all those whom died in gang wars, were actually dead. Having seen grown men clinging onto life while their guts mingled with the filth it detritus on the street had already hardened him immensely by the time he joined the Legion, and it is thought that it was his childhood which shaped him into such a jaded figure.

Although the Legion was never truly reliant on such concepts as 'brotherhood', they were organised into squads, but Zhasal had never worked with others, usually going on his duty of giving mercy alone. This influenced his training immensely, as it was rare that Zhasal would fight in coherency with the rest of his unit, much preferring to slip away into the shadows and deal with his query in his own, particularly horrific way. Each kill was systematic, as is butchering people was simply the way of life he had learned to live by. He did not kill people for kicks, but he was more like a machine, although he was far more creative about getting to the killing. During his many years as a Night Lord, it was somewhat usual for older Marines to rise to Sergeant rankings or above, but Zhasal had no care for ranks as others had. He had no drive to have more power than others, for what did a simple title do that a pair of lightning talons could not?

Never truly part of a squad, his superiors knew his nature and knew it was better to embrace his talents than force him to do something else of which he was less efficient at. As per usual, in about 90% of battles, Zhasal merely disappeared at the beginning, then reappeared when needed, or simply found his way back to his brothers at the battles end. His superiors would give him orders and he would not come back until the objective was complete. Nobody asked how he done such, but they were satisfied the task was done. He somewhat, inadvertently and unaccepting of such a reputation, had gained such of a lone wolf. His sergeants and captains would not try to change him, for they knew such a task would be rather time wasting and pointless. Although, it could be argued that his 'loner' type façade somewhat melted when he met Captain Xandrek. Something, just something very small, clicked within Zhasal when the Fourth Captain 'randomly discovered' him in a forward observation bunker, surrounded by half a dozen Eldar Banshee corpses, each bodies throat or vital points were sliced or punctured. All wounds were obviously fatal and had inflicted a near instant death. 

The Captain gave a short explanation into why he was asking the Night Lord to be in his Command Squad, and it had been an 'honour' that Zhasal had refused times before, but something just seemed to push him into nodding his gore splattered helm. It is thought that Zhasal found somewhat a kindred spirit within Xandrek, mostly evidence by the fact that he follows his superior's orders exactly to the latter, regardless of if he disagrees or not.

Weapons: Pair of Lightning Talons.
Frag and Krak grenades.
Melta-Bombs.


Question: Would it be appropriate for him to use a jump pack?


----------



## revan4559

Jumps packs will be mission / scenario equipment if they are required, such as the siege of Terra and maybe Tsagulsua aswell along with what happens to forth company after the Heresy, but for Isstvan you will be on foot with the rest of the command squad.

Also a very nice character, though im wondering why Xandrek's command squad all seem to be very thin astartes, are you lot not eating properly? Zhasal is approved, I will update the first page tomorrow.


----------



## Jason_kharo

Well you see, have you ever, ever read of any of the Night Lords eating?

Exactly.


----------



## revan4559

Jason_kharo said:


> Well you see, have you ever, ever read of any of the Night Lords eating?
> 
> Exactly.


It depends on if the Bleeding Eyes count from the Night Lords Trilogy?


----------



## Jason_kharo

May taste nice roasted, but not very dietary beneficial.


----------



## son of azurman

so what age would you recommend for a terran night lord, i'm going to have my character recruited at 13 so how old do you think he would be now.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Anything really. Probably older than the Nostraman Night Lords because I would have thought once they found Curze on Nostramo, they would have recruited from Nostramo instead of Terra. So maybe between 150-3/400?


----------



## High_Seraph

Name: Raskreia Loyard

Age: 100

Homeworld: Nostramo

Appearance: Raskreia stands at seven feet exactly. The skin of his face a tightly stretched canvas exposing his muscles with every movement continuing even to his body as everything is barely hidden by the thin covering of ghost white flesh that serves as his skin. Low sunken cheekbones and a short pug nose define an upper face dominated by his black eyes while paper thin lips cover a predators mouth always at the ready for a snarl or growl. His midnight black hair covers his head and stretches down between his shoulders pulled into a loose ponytail only a few inches before the end.

Armour Appearance: Raskreia has taken a liking to the thunderbolt designs and has incorporated many into his Mark V armour. Spending days to complete one thunderbolt that stretches from the left collarbone down the abdomen to cut across his right thigh before turning towards the back and arching over to his left shin with many different offshoots occurring at an almost random pattern. A few skulls of personal kills adds an air of competence and skill as each had been carefully preserved to show the flawless nature of their death etched upon the faces. Wearing a helmet adorned by more of the intricate lightning he prefers with it arcing between and away from the eyes and mingling with the lightning exploding from the grille that serves as its "mouth".

Personality: Raskreia is openly talkative, sometimes irritatingly so. He will talk about anything and everything he can until someone yells at him to shut up. Though this will usually lead him to talk to them even more provoking them until they strike. After this he will incite others to deal with the trouble maker and helping himself to the rewards or making his escape.

Marine Class: Legion Veteran - Standard Bearer

Background: Raskreia was born into a family of crime as most children were on Nostramo. Following the path his father laid out for him Raskreia learned how to make compromises and barter with other families at the same time how to get them to expose their anger while being the victim at his heels. Coming close to his twelfth birthday Raskreia went to a low key meeting as a back up negotiator with a rival family. Approaching the meeting Raskreia did a quick double check on his pistol as his father had always said to make sure just in case something went wrong and you had to fight your way out of it.

Opening the door he made his way over to the rest Raskreia felt something was off by the way everyone was sitting and not looking over at the noise the door made opening.
Immediately turning around and running for the door Raskreia was fired upon from the other side of the room surprisingly making it to it before being shot in his leg Raskreia fumbles with the door before limping out of it and into the corridor slamming the door shut he takes his pistol out and hobbles towards the exit. Firing blindly behind him as he hobbled Raskreia made it out into the street wild-eyed with fear and adrenaline. Stumbling around a corner he ejects the spent mag before dropping the pistol and stumbling away he sees an empty storehouse and breaks into it throwing whatever he could quickly find and lift to barricade the door he rips his shirt off and teas a piece off and binds his leg before looking around. Deciding to stay put for now and run to his family when it appears safe Raskreia keeps an ear out for anyone else trying to break in.
After several hours and on attempted entering of the store he was in Raskreia made his way back to his family and told them what had happened. Hearing his story Raskeia's father simply got up and slapped his son in the face and yelled at him to get out and never come back as he should have died instead of running like a coward. Running into the night Raskreia wandered aimlessly before happening upon a recruitment center for the Night Lords.

Joining the trials of becoming an Astartes Raskreia performed as expected but never specializing in any area. His time as a scout taught him the way the Night Lords operated as terror and pacification troops. Learning this Raskreia began to shift his habit of talking to make it more of a weapon against enemies to drive them into a corner mentally and take advantage of it. Progressing through the trials Raskreia was given his own suit of power armour and promoted to the Fourth Company Raskreia started to paint the lightning bolt on his armour as well. Fighting against the Orks saw Raskreia gain experience fighting enemies that could match the strength of the Marines and triumph while holding his ground when others of his squad retreated to get a better position to fire upon them. Following this and many similar incidents brought him to the attention of Captain Xandrek who offered him a choice. Prove himself in the coming years and join his First Claw as Standard Bearer or die and become fodder for maggots in the soil. Proving himself to the Captain, Raskreia continued to fight the enemies of the VIIIth Legion eventually culminating over Nostramo. Standing without his helmet on Raskreia watched impassively as his homeworld was consigned to die by their own guns. Taking a small pleasure in seeing the world burn Raskreia was appointed Standard Bearer and chose some of the newer Mark V armour completely abandoning his old one and redrawing the painstakingly intricate lightning on his armour and helmet.

Fourth Company Standard
Bolt Pistol
Power Axe

Equipment
Frag and Krak Grenades
Nuncio-Vox
Special Ammunition,


----------



## son of azurman

as their is no official record of its length and age of astartes during these times ill go with 210


----------



## Jason_kharo

The Great Crusade took 200 years, obviously Year 1 is when the Emperor set out, Year 200 is when it ended.

No Marine, to my knowledge, can be over 200 from what I can gather.


----------



## Deus Mortis

You guys might have noticed the addition to my character sheet and the addition of the preface of Corpse Master to Veptus' name. This was sanctioned by revan4559.


----------



## Jason_kharo

Will we be having 'codenames' and such? I've been reading the recently released Deathwatch book and it's a pretty cool idea.


----------



## Therizza

Jason_kharo said:


> Will we be having 'codenames' and such? I've been reading the recently released Deathwatch book and it's a pretty cool idea.


Like call-signs?


----------



## komanko

Well. When I ppst my char I think ill go with a prequal for Nerra'k. To those who dont know he is an ex night lord chaos sorcerer from another roleplay


----------



## Nightlord92

Just to give you guys a heads up to the editing of my character and the addition of "Young Blood" to my name, Revan4559 gave me the heads up to go ahead with this.


----------



## Jason_kharo

Exactly so.


----------



## revan4559

High_Seraph - Raskreia Loyard - Approved.

Three spaces remain open for the roleplay to fill out the roster.

Tech-Marine specialist position is still open meaning the remaining two will be left as Company Veterans so Komanko and SoA you better get your character sheets up soon as at latest i would like to get the action thread started by tomorrow evening. (8pm GMT+0).

Character Titles: The reason a couple of you are getting titles is because as you may remember the Night Lords legion are rather theatrical when it comes to giving people titles usually to do with how they are and what they have done such as:

Talos - Prohphet due to his ability to see the future.
Malacharion - The War-Sage, for his writings on how to execute battles and wars.
Sevatar - Prince of Crows, reason unknown at the moment.
Xandrek - The Lord of Lies, can be found out when talking to him in the roleplay.

Veptus's title: Corpse-Master mainly links in with the fact that he is an apocathery and has more dealings with dead things than he does with living battle brothers.

Corvis's Title: Corvis's title is more of a nickname in which he is addressed by Xandrek and Azrael though others older than him are free to use ' Young Blood ' when adressing him instead of 'Crovis'.

Others may get titles before the action thread first goes up as i re-read each of your character sheets and see if any fit your personalities and historys, if not however then throughout the roleplay obviously you will have chances to earn nicknames / titles as it goes on.


----------



## Romero's Own

I'll have a look at hopping on the wagon for this RP as anything run by revan promises to be good. No promises though.


----------



## Romero's Own

*Name*: Var 

*Age*: Said to be nearly 150 years old.

*Homeworld*: Nostramo

*Physical Appearance*: More machine than man, Var is almost unrecognizable as even human. All that remains of his face is paper-white scarred flesh stretched across one cheek, surrounding a midnight black eye. The rest of his face is metal. His jaw is a twisted imitation of human. The metal teeth are too long, and too sharp, the lower jaw too square. His left eye is a shining light, a crimson flash, that is held by metal. His neck is a mass of twisted cable running down into his armor. 

*Armour Appearance*: None have seen Var out of his armor but many say that there is nothing beneath, that the armor is Var and Var is his armor. The armor itself is frightening to behold. His armor is bulky, a mix of different armors welded together by his hand, he stands at eight feet tall within it, and it is heavily decorated. The expected Servo-Harness, five arms sprouting from his back, still bears the spattered blood of the men and aliens it has taken life from. One of the harnesses arms is a long, jet black, spike, almost two feet long, that Var refers to only as ‘his tail’. The armor itself, a crimson red, bar the Chapter symbol emblazoned upon his right shoulder, has deep gouges torn from it where enemies have struck it. The lightning pattern that is common among all the Night Lords is evident as well upon Var’s armor, running from his legs and circling his torso. Var never wears a helmet, as his metal face only adds to the terror he brings in combat.

*Personality:* Var is ruthless and cold-blooded. He is a brutal killer and his personality reflects that. He is icy cold to everyone, even those he has fought beside for hundreds of years. He makes no bonds with his brothers, in case he may one day have to severe them. Anyone who does try and befriend him is shunned and they soon abandon the hopeless task. That is not to say that Var is silent, in fact he is far from it. 

But when he speaks he expects no argument and anyone who does raise a voice against him is met with the same brutality and cold-bloodiness that he displays in combat. Yet beneath this icy exterior is a cunning and treacherous man who will not hesitate to kill the man beside him if it gains him anything.

*Marine Class*: Legion Tech-Marine

*Background*: Varius Montangro was born into the pits of Nostramo. He was a nameless figure upon the records of the planet. He drifted through a bleak and grey life with no ambition and no future. Perhaps that is why it was him that was chosen.

Taken from the street by a group of armed thugs we was heavily sedated and bundled into the waiting vehicle. All he remember of those following days is pain, the likes of which he has not felt before or since. When he did wake for a few moments, swimming up from the pain, he saw cloudy figures moving around him, vicious blades cutting at his flesh and machinery whirring in his mind.

He still does not know how long he was there. But when he did wake he was no longer Varius Montangro. He was a changed man in every sense of the word. His body had been torn apart and hastily thrown back together again. His limbs and large parts of his torso was now cold steel where there had once been flesh. His face had been twisted, his jaw now a metal maw. His left eye was blind to him. He didn’t know where he was. He didn’t know who he was. He didn't know what he was. All he knew was that he was angry and the pain he felt was because of the men moving around him.

With an almighty roar Var tore free from his restraints and laid about him with nothing but his bare hands. But those hands were metal and every blow knocked down another figure. Running blindly forwards Var burst from the facility and out onto the street. He kept running throughout the night till he finally collapsed from exhaustion upon the steps of Schola Progennium Academy.

He was taken from the steps and delivered to the Night Lords Chapter for judgment. Deciding that the metal freak before them might be an interest to Mars they sent him to the Red Planet and all but forgot about him.

Twenty years later and the now recognizable figure of Var returned to Nostramo as a Tech-Marine, seeking to join the chapter that had sent him away.

He was taken into the chapter with great suspicion and distrust. But his ability to mend and repair the mechanized arm of the chapter was reason enough to accept the scarred man. And those few that still suspected the Tech-Marine had unfortunate accidents involving heavy machinery, their bolters jamming in battle or their tanks detonating.

While many believed that Vars was responsible for these deaths it was never proven and so the mysterious Tech-Marine continued to climb the ranks. His prowess with the Machine Spirits was matched only by his skill in battle, where his Servo-Harness rained down blows upon his foes even as his axe cleaved head from shoulder.

It was his ability in combat more than his ability to operate the Chapter’s rare and unique relics that interested Xandrek to the mysterious Tech-Marine. But in thinking that he was watching Var’s he was wrong. For Var’s had been watching the Night Lord almost since his arrival. There are many things that can go wrong with a poorly treated suit of Power Armour so it came as no surprise to Vars when Xandrek dispatched the previous Captain of the Fourth Company and took his place.

Quickly stepping forward and displaying himself as a good choice Var’s was not surprised when he was selected to become a part of his First Claw. He quickly proved he was not a poor option when he used his skills and position to obtain some of the finest equipment with which to equip the other members of the Command Squad.

Now Var’s sits in a position that, if he so required, he could use to his advantage. And he plans to. But for now he will fight beneath Xandrek.

*Weapons:* Var wields an iconic Omnissian *Power Axe* into combat. It’s shaft is four foot long and the Cog Mechanicum icon upon it’s tip shimmers with energy as it swings through the air. Used as a tool and a weapon it can bite it’s way through a tanks hull or enemies armor with equal ease. His other tools of trade, the Fyceline Torch and Plasma Cutter can also be used as deadly weapons if any enemy is unfortunate to come within range. One of his Servo-Arms also carries a Tigrus Pattern *Boltgun* that barks out death in perfect accordance to Var’s will.

*Equipment:* Var’s *Servo-Harness* is almost unique among the Mechanicus, and certainly the only one within the Night-Lord’s. While many Tech Marines share extremely close bonds with their Servo-Harnesses, Vars is at one with his. They function as one unit and work perfectly in harmony. Vars also carries a string of* Frag and Krak Grenades* which he hurls before him, detonating them seconds before he reaches the enemy.


----------



## son of azurman

company veteran coming soon hopefully


----------



## son of azurman

name= Fundae Ignescunt

age=195

homeworld=Terra

physical appearance=Fundae’s head is clean shaven purposefully to show off the markings that cover it. His nose is crooked and dented from being attacked by his battle brother.His eyes are a dark deep black like his battle brothers and his teeth are jagged and cracked. across his dome like head are tattoos telling of his life from him being found amidst the blaze to his first battle to his promotion to first claw. He is slightly more built then his brothers due to the years of carrying his heavy weapon but is still a stick compared to those of the world eaters and death guard.

armor appearance=A Juggernought as he marches across the fields of battle in his Mark III armor.His Armor displays the Dark abyss blue of the night lords with pleasure however like most of his legion it is covered in alterations.His greaves are embossed with a raging inferno. His Gauntlets are etched with every fallen comrade he has fought beside. The Entire right arm of his armor including the right pauldren are decorated with the bones of many Xenos he has faced and beneath the additions no original armor is viewable. His Helmet is almost unrecognizable as the iron armor that it originated from as heavy modifications by the armouries have left it mimicking the Horned helmets of old earth.

personality=Off the field of battle Fundae is quiet cheery and enjoys a good laugh but his constant grin can be unerving on occasion. However on the field of battle it would take a terminator to pull him back as when he strides forth it is almost like a demon has posessed him (not literally).He will say yes to almost anything if it involvs killing or firing his heavy flamer and to his comrades he gives much needed fire support.

marine class=Legiones Astartes Veteran

background=Fundae remembers not his childhood except when a fully grown man found him amidst the burning wreckage of a machine warehouse. After this the man took him to a local settlement were he revealed himself to be a member of the Emperor’s army, Fundae was signed up to the Legiones Astartes Project to get him off the street. Throughout all his training he caught onto the use of flame weaponry due to his one remaining memory. Upon the finding of their Primarch Fundae had already been elevated to a fire support squad were the searing heat of their combined fire filled him with a strange pleasure that didn’t take long to get him addicted.

Xandrek witnessed the fury of Ignescunt first hand when an ork warlord attempted to end the captain but found his power claw melting which ended in the greenskin being put through unthinkable pain before being finished of by Xandrek and as a reward Fundae was elevated to his first claw.

Countless foes were incinerated by his heavy flamer and he gained reputation amongst his company for being a pyromaniac. The destrction of Nostramo took an unusual effect on Fundae, the view from the bridge of the firepower hitting the surface reminded him of battle and the grin that played across his face meant that one of the other legionares leapt at him and attempted to end him (if you want this to be you just say) but the others managed to pull him off.When Their Primarch announced Horus’s plan he had already lost himself to the thrill and leapt at the opportunity.

weapons:
ranged=heavy flamer
close combat=chain axe

equipment:
1.melta bombs
2.frag and krak grenades
3.nuncio-vox


----------



## Jason_kharo

I had thought it was the Gene-seed which caused Night Lords to become pale and black eyed?


----------



## revan4559

Jason is right SoA, all night lords have paleskin and black eyes regardless of being Terran or Nostramon as its what the geneseed does to then. Other then that your looking good to go.


----------



## revan4559

One position for Company Veteran left open should anyone wish to fill it, im hoping to have the action thread posted up by 8pm GMT+0 so you have roughly 4 hours and 30 minutes to get a character up and done before the action thread goes up.


----------



## son of azurman

i made the changes that you messaged me revan


----------



## revan4559

Action thread is taking a little longer than i would of prefered just because how im setting it out so it will be up as soon as im done which at the latest now will be tomorrow around 8pm GMT. But it should be one of my better starting action thread posts so just be paitent and bare with me. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Jason_kharo

No problem, really looking forward to it, don't rush setting it out, that's the main feature!


----------



## Romero's Own

Are we still going ahead with this?

I'm really looking forward to this starting.


----------



## revan4559

Still working on the action thread though im out all this weekend at a Horus Heresy tournament. Believe it or not im taking the Night Lords 4th company out for a spin. So i won't be back until sunday evening but i should have it finished sunday night.


----------



## Romero's Own

Awesome :victory:

I'll be waiting


----------



## komanko

Got my laptop finally. Ill see if i can come up with something to fill in the last spot available.


----------



## revan4559

The action thread is now up, sorry for the wait.

I shall be updating on Saturday 6th of July, so try to post by then though obviously if you all post earlier than the update will be earlier aswell. Welcome all to the roleplay and i hope you all have fun. Any questions about the update then feel free to send me a message via pm or skype.


----------



## Romero's Own

:wild: The Action Thread!

And do it begins...

EDIT: Just read through it, and that is an awesome update Revan, +rep


----------



## revan4559

Decided to go with something along the lines of Xandrek narrating it until obviously the final battle at the end of the roleplay which means he wont be narrating that part. Hope you have enough information in your characters part to get something posted up.


----------



## Romero's Own

The narration works really well in my opinion, it gives a more interesting feel, so that's a thumbs up from me. And I can work something out with SoA to get enough from the information so don't worry about that.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Holy hell. That's one of the best opening action threads that I've seen.


----------



## Jason_kharo

Crazily epic, rep you for!


----------



## Nightlord92

Definitely an epic intro to this tale. Well done good sir.


----------



## son of azurman

do me and romero have knicknames by the way cause if so we can add them to the dialogue we have worked out. as an insult my guy calls him scrap head but its not very imaginative.


----------



## Deus Mortis

I think if you had nick-names given by Xandrek revan would have said. But, you could probably call each other whatever you like, but check with revan on that one.

Just as a thought though, as an insult you could call him "Bright-eyes". Just because 1. He's got one bionic eye 2. Having black eyes is a signature of being a gene-child of Konrad Curze, and so for Var to not have them would imply he was essential a bastard son of the legion and thus did not belong. Just a thought...


----------



## Jason_kharo

Hope that post is all right, if not, please do tell and I'll fix it ASAP.


----------



## Santaire

When would Sevetar ever even take notice of Zhasal? He's a member of a First Claw sure, but Sevetar is first captain. He only cares about other captains and his own company, not other people's First Claws. And when would he fight Lucius, their legions don't get on and are almost never in the same Battle Theatre to my knowledge. Plus Zhasal wouldn't stand a chance against Lucius, after the death of Nykona and the Primarchs he is quite possibly the most deadly swordsman in the galaxy. As to the World Eater, Delvarus, the only way you could have beaten him is if he never touched you with his hammer which I find hard to believe. And there is nothing in his bio that explains such skill. 

If he would probably lose to Azrael, he has no chance against Lucius and probably none against Delvarus either because Azrael would lose to Lucius without question and would probably find it incredibly difficult to land any blows on the Emperor's Child and if Delvarus hit Azrael with his hammer the fight would be over. Also Azrael would lose to Sevatar's champion most likely so there's another issue right there. There are probably thousands of Night Lords who are excellent combatants and every champion of the nearly 1000 companies will probably be close to matching Azrael if not equal him and some will even better him. 

With all that, how on earth do you expect Zhasal can only be beaten by three Night Lords and can go on to best the greatest swordsman in the galaxy and the most dangerous World Eater? While still being unable to beat Azrael?


----------



## Deus Mortis

Sorry (not sorry) for the 2000+ word post. Hopefully it's good and you all enjoy it. I just wanted to give Veptus a good opening and give you all an insight into his character.


----------



## Jason_kharo

My apologies, after reading over it a couple of times, I see how it could have been read. It was intended to mean that he had lost to them, hence putting 'lost to' at the beginning of the first sentence. 

I'm sure, in nearly 140 years of fighting in the same Legion, many cross paths. It wouldn't be too wild to suppose the two had crossed paths in those many decades.

Additionally, I would think to assume that since Fulgrim was one of those whom Curze considered 'close' (if possible) to, that their Legions would have fought together several times. In fact, the time when Curze nearly killed Dorn, the Emperor's Children were present.

I never stated that he would probably loose against Azrael, or that he had ever fought him at all. Sorry again if my post was vague, but it wasn't meant to say that he had fought against every other single Night Lord, only ones of some importance.


----------



## Santaire

What about training under Sevatar? Dude that's just as unbelievable. The two companies aren't even on the same Battle Barge.

Edit: When would someone like Nykona even notice Zhasal?


----------



## Jason_kharo

But what's to say at some point they weren't? I never said he trained under him, merely learnt stuff from fighting him.

Some point in the past when the two Legions have crossed? It's not uncommon for warriors of any rank and such to duel sparingly.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Just to say, whilst Lexicanum is not a fool-proof source, in the list of battles of the Great Crusade, never have the Night Lords and Raven Guard fought together. And they weren't even both there at the Triumph of Ullanor. So it's quite possible they have never met. Afterall, the Raven Guard had never see the Phalanx until after Isstvan III (see: Deliverance Lost, don't know where), just to show that it's possible for two legions to not have met each other (or at least not all of each other as not all the Legions were in one place) during the Great Crusade.


----------



## Jason_kharo

I was simply assuming that in nearly a century and half of fighting, all of the Legions will have crossed paths with each other at one point. Legion as in the myriad elements of the Legions scattered amongst the fleets. For example, Zhasal may know many of the Legions, but has never fought alongside the Sons of Horus, Thousand Sons or Salamanders.

I'd also go as far to say that that list of battles isn't complete yet and it's still entirely possible that some Night Lord and Raven Guard elements have met in the past.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Oh, it may be possible, I was just saying it might not be likely. Either way, I reckon if revan doesn't have an issue it's fine.


----------



## Jason_kharo

Oh of course, if it is a problem I have no issue changing it. I've just finished re-reading Angel Exterminatus and Betrayer and still have them fresh in my mind.


----------



## Therizza

Just a question, is there any sign of Chaos worship to this point in the Night Lords? I mean, I know they are rogue, but how much, if any, Chaos worship is there?


----------



## Deus Mortis

Well, the Night Lords generally hate Chaos worshipers and even at the time of the Night Lord trilogy, the only markedly Chaos-y members are Vandred, Uzas and Ruven (if memory serves me right) and they are all hated by the rest of the warband, even 10 millennia later.

So my guess is, this early into the Heresy, open Chaos worship is non-existent within the legion.

That being said, you could always pull a Erebus/Kor Phearon/Typhon and secretly worship chaos I guess, but I would think you'd need a pretty good reason to.

Edit: Therizza, just so you know, Veptus's nick-name is Corpse Master, not Corpse Maker. Sorry to be an ass, I just noticed it as I was reading it through.

Other edit: Although, I do love how everyone seems so eager to kill everyone else. I mean, Var wants to kill everyone (just Fundae at this exact moment), Jaekal seems to want to try and tear Veptus apart (although, I'd like to see him try) and now Young Blood nearly kills Xho. With friends like these....


----------



## Therizza

Deus Mortis said:


> Well, the Night Lords generally hate Chaos worshipers and even at the time of the Night Lord trilogy, the only markedly Chaos-y members are Vandred, Uzas and Ruven (if memory serves me right) and they are all hated by the rest of the warband, even 10 millennia later.
> 
> So my guess is, this early into the Heresy, open Chaos worship is non-existent within the legion.
> 
> That being said, you could always pull a Erebus/Kor Phearon/Typhon and secretly worship chaos I guess, but I would think you'd need a pretty good reason to.


Thanks for that.


----------



## Romero's Own

Var has issues. I just wouldn't trust him at all if I were you.


----------



## Therizza

Deus Mortis said:


> Edit: Therizza, just so you know, Veptus's nick-name is Corpse Master, not Corpse Maker. Sorry to be an ass, I just noticed it as I was reading it through.
> 
> Other edit: Jaekal seems to want to try and tear Veptus apart (although, I'd like to see him try) and now Young Blood nearly kills Xho. With friends like these....


Well, I mean, no one seems to be friends with Jaekal, so he's lashing out:laugh:. But in all seriousness, the mention of Corpse-Maker in the dialogue was on purpose, a jest, but I referred to him by his true title later on. And as for the arms tearing off part, twas just a psychopathic thought... Jaekal really is a nice guy, if you give him a chance...


----------



## Deus Mortis

Oh, Veptus doesn't dislike Jaekal. He just reacted the same as I'm sure Jaekal would if Veptus offered him tips on his sermons


----------



## Romero's Own

I am going to be out of action until next Sunday. Sorry for any problems this may cause


----------



## Deus Mortis

Please tell me we aren't going to let this thing die...


----------



## revan4559

Santaire has still yet to post Deus, and i did same the deadline is for tomorrow. So the update will be up tomorrow as Santaire is working on his post at the moment.


----------



## Romero's Own

I have returneth!! Looking forward to getting back inside the murderous psychopath... I mean friendly guy that is Var


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next deadline is July Sunday 21st. Any questions then as usual pm / message me or post here.


----------



## High_Seraph

Romero I'd change the last part of your post a bit. Acting like that in front of the Captain and Champion would most likely result in a vacancy for the first claw. That kind of attitude is plain wrong out in the open. Say some of it in your head and let the others have their say before jumping to the forefront. Or hell keep acting like a massive tit like that and be killed early in the rp as that is most likely going to occur. I know we are all murderers and psychopaths but that does not excuse the rudeness displayed by Var in FRONT of the Xandrek, Santaire, myself and the others techmarine or not.


----------



## Santaire

Yeah, the only 3 Azrael would let get away with that are Xandrek, Raskeria and Veptus. He'd probably kill anyone else who did it


----------



## Romero's Own

I'm just acting as I believe the character of Var that I created would act. Going by my RP brief for this update I was to report to Xandrek and ask for anything I might need. If he was already in conversation then Var would not wait meekly in the corner and let some other 'superiors' talk for an indefinite amount of time, especially not after Fundae pissed him off. I'm just acting as Var would in the situation. And just as a note, I doubt the Xandrek would kill his best Tech-Marine just for some rudeness, although I'll leave that to the GM to decide.

Just backing myself up, not meaning to sound like a dick it's just how I think Var would act.


----------



## revan4559

Romero is to play out Var how Var would act and i assume he will accept the the in-character consequences of his in-character actions like any good roleplayer would do? Like most captains Xandrek has some paitences and respect for his fellow battle brothers, but everyone has limits on how much they will tolerate disrespect from other people before doing something about it. I know what Xandrek's limits are and i can assure you all now, when someone steps over them then they can expect to become the plaything of the Corpse-Master Veptus for a very very long time, or in Veptus's case: Azrael's blade.

So in short, Azrael and the others can react however they want towards Var's outburst just the same as him being allowed to react however he wants to people annoying Var. Remember, like all Night Lords: Your brothers. That doesnt mean you have to like one another or be friends. We arent playing the Blood Angels or Word Bearers here. This is a legion who dont care if they hate one another and are more than happy to murder each other for the smallest slight though obviously only so much will be tolerated by the higher ups. But like i said in the rules of the roleplay, you need to be civil to each other in terms of player to player. Doesn't mean it has to be character to character.

Think of it this way guys. Because Romero posted early in the update you now have a chance to react to it but try not to go too far in 1 post, we still need our brother tech-marine alive for Isstvan. 

Now any questions?


----------



## Romero's Own

Thank you for the clear-up Revan. As ever, looking forward to how this RP pans out


----------



## revan4559

Reminder i want to update the action thread next sunday (21st) so those who need to post get posting.


----------



## Deus Mortis

On it!


----------



## revan4559

Reminder i want to update this sunday and so far only 2-3 people have posted, come on guys get posting!


----------



## revan4559

Reminder i want to update tomorrow, so far only 4/9 people have posted so try and post if you can. IF your unable to post ill extend the deadline by another week.

Also very nice posts for those who have posted so far.


----------



## revilo44

Sorry revan. Been Bit busy as of late. Will get to work on it over today and tomarrow


----------



## High_Seraph

Post up and sorry for the delay but still sorting some things out with my father which he doesn't really want to hear.


----------



## son of azurman

Sorry revan, just back from myn2 week annual camp and am ready to post again. I tried to tell you in advance but somehow the post didn't work.


----------



## revan4559

No problem, only 3 people left to post though Santaire is on holiday but he also has internet so ill pester him to try and post by the end of the day. He is only in france so thats 45 minutes - 1 hour ahead of what he normally would be online.

So hopefully everyone will post by the end of the day, the update however, if ever does most, may be up tomorrow as im going to be quite busy today. Got a 2 hour driving lesson this morning, then im meeting with some friends to watch a film but i should be able to get started on it around 5pm and with some luck have those who have posted done ready to finish up tomorrow.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Why does it seem that everyone has just turned round to Var at this point and collectively gone "You came to the wrong neighborhood mother-fucker..."


----------



## revan4559

Going to give the remaining two until wednesday to get posted before i put the update up.


----------



## son of azurman

Sorry for the delay revan having to write this up in England were the house has no Internet. I can only post wile in wifi areas of town. Can't wait to get back home and have our own Internet.


----------



## revan4559

CryptM i would suggest you look at your character sheet again then look at how it compares to the other marines as your character isnt very...night lordy. More like that of a blood angel or emperors children marine. So i do suggest looking at it again and redoing it after reading about the night lords.


----------



## revan4559

Update will be up tomorrow, thunderstorms happening in my area and it keeps kicking the power off.


----------



## Romero's Own




----------



## son of azurman

Nice touch Romero,for that we will wait awhile before pushing out the door into the airless void.


----------



## High_Seraph

Okay as Revan has pmed me to say his internet is currently knocked out due to sundays storm, that the update should be up by friday as his internet/power is being fixed tomorrow/thursday and that also he's been abit busy helping his family with personal matters. So sit tight and carry on.


----------



## Therizza

I am currently on vacation at the beach, so my poatpostal be delayed until next monday.


----------



## revan4559

Internet is back, and im less busy now that family issuses have started to be resolved, update shall be up tomorrow afternoon after i get back from watching: Wolverine. so i'd say around 6-9pm GMT/England time.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up, sorry for the wait.

Update deadline will be 2 weeks from now. Sunday 18th.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Romero, whilst you are more than welcome to try, you do know that since Naomi is under Veptus' protection and essentially his property Veptus would have every right to just murder Var. Like I said, more than welcome to try :grin:


----------



## revan4559

Anyone who has read the Night Lord trilogy will know that even after the heresy the warbands still adhere to the Tradition of prized serfs being given coins with a legionaries name on that to show they are under their protection. So it will be interesting to see what Var does as ive been discussing with Santaire over skype what a duel between Var and Veptus would be like.


----------



## Romero's Own

Deus Mortis said:


> Romero, whilst you are more than welcome to try, you do know that since Naomi is under Veptus' protection and essentially his property Veptus would have every right to just murder Var. Like I said, more than welcome to try :grin:


Calm, I haven't touched her. Yet....

Although by this reasoning would the fact that Fundae crippled one of the tech-adepts for life and severely injured another give me every right to murder him, they are my property as most senior Techmarine after all..



revan4559 said:


> Anyone who has read the Night Lord trilogy will know that even after the heresy the warbands still adhere to the Tradition of prized serfs being given coins with a legionaries name on that to show they are under their protection. So it will be interesting to see what Var does as ive been discussing with Santaire over skype what a duel between Var and Veptus would be like.


I've never read the trilogy but kind of understand the tradition. But it was just one of Var's crazy thoughts. I mean just because he thinks he should rule the galaxy......I've said too much.

Although I like how my every post stirs up new waves of hatred for Var.

And I'm starting to think none of you guys like me....


----------



## Nightlord92

I can't speak for the rest of 1st Claw but Corvis approves of Var's probably mechanical guts for being so audacious in front of Xandrek. Then again Corvis has what appears to be a quarter of the whole ship trying to kill him. And on a side note having read the NightLords trilogy I absolutely loved that there was at least one Traitor Legion that still maintained chapter serfs and the coins of protection they received from their masters


----------



## Deus Mortis

Romero's Own said:


> Calm, I haven't touched her. Yet....
> 
> I'm watching you...:threaten:
> 
> Although by this reasoning would the fact that Fundae crippled one of the tech-adepts for life and severely injured another give me every right to murder him, they are my property as most senior Techmarine after all..
> 
> And strangely enough, I'm ok with this k:
> 
> I've never read the trilogy but kind of understand the tradition. But it was just one of Var's crazy thoughts. I mean just because he thinks he should rule the galaxy......I've said too much.
> 
> There might be some notable figures who Var would have to fight for that. Not least of all is, you know, Horus
> 
> Although I like how my every post stirs up new waves of hatred for Var.
> 
> Oh, I love the character. I think as a bitter narcissist you've done a really good job of writing him. And I wouldn't even say Veptus hates him. At worst he is mildly annoyed by his interruption but otherwise indifferent. He just wants to get back to killing people in horrible manners really...
> 
> And I'm starting to think none of you guys like me....


Aw, poor baby. Did someone not hug Var enough as a child


----------



## son of azurman

Fundae is just your friendly neihbourhood pyromaniac who also likes to snap things as var has seen. i think it would be quite an amusemnt for the rest of the legion if the rogue dreadnought was disarmed and let loose in the lower decks labyrinth so that the whole of first claw could hunt him and who ever finishes him gets a prize of some kind wile other members of the company watch via cameras


----------



## Romero's Own

Oh god, not the tail.

A great post in my opinion Deus, looking forward to you trying to cut open Var. You may need some pliers....


----------



## Deus Mortis

It took me a while to come up with. I literally tried to come up with some decent council, not just something random.

But yeah, plus then it might give Azrael a more 'even' ground to fight you on. I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## revan4559

with only 4 people having posted im going to extend the deadline by 1 week.

New deadline is sunday 25th.


----------



## revan4559

Only 5 people have posted by today so ive decided to give the deadline one more extension but only until WEDNESDAY 28th, as im off work all week so ill have plenty of time to get it done along with working on the new vamp count fantasy recruitment thread. So those who still need to post you have until then.


----------



## Santaire

Apologies, I've been preoccupied recently

However my post is now up


----------



## Romero's Own

So, what's happening with this?


----------



## revan4559

Life is currently trying to eat me but i will have the update done by the end of the week. Just been abit busy with moving, driving tests, work and college work so sorry i havent had time to post the update yet. Update will be up sometime saturday! sorry for the delay!


----------



## Romero's Own

Don't worry about it Revan. Just wanted to check and make sure this hadn't died.

Looking forward to the update Revan, no matter when it appears :victory:


----------



## Deus Mortis

In the nicest possible way, is this dead? I sincerely hope not...


----------



## revan4559

Not dead Deus, Tzeentch decided my life was too boring with regular updates and work so decided to screw me over with more working hours and family issuses. The update is 70% done, if you talk with Santaire he can pm you what i have done so far (Veptus's, Azraels, and Raskriea's update.) As im working on Var, Jaekel and Fundae when i get the chance each night. The full update (all 6 of you remaining) will definately be up friday evening.


----------



## High_Seraph

Well then what about all the damn virgins that I gathered for the sacrifice to the gods? I can't just let them go! Now Revan you are going to take responsibility and take about 5 of them right? the rest can go to Deus or Santaire.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. My apologises for the delay of a couple of weeks but as i said work and home life kept me busy. Rough deadline will be for Sunday 13th of October.


----------



## revan4559

Going to extend the deadline by another week to give people time to post. Next deadline sunday 20th.


----------



## Romero's Own

Come on guys, get those post up


----------



## Deus Mortis

I know Seraph was working on their's, and I believe Santire was too. I don't know about Therizza, and I know SoA will edit their's in response to Seraph's.


----------



## revan4559

One final extention on the deadline to give everyone enough time to post. So next sunday, 27th is the final deadline before the update goes up.


----------



## revan4559

Seraph, Santaire and SoA any idea when your posts will be up today? or does there need to be another extension?


----------



## son of azurman

ive posted already


----------



## revan4559

Sorry about that, Therizza then.


----------



## Krymson86

I noticed you had one additional slot still open...I know you guys have already started this thread, but would it be possible to still joint this rp? 

Thanks, Krym


----------



## revan4559

Throw up a character cheet and i will look it over before adding you in the next update. Alot of people have disappeared so Librarian has also become an open position along with all the normal veteran positions. So yeah, post up a character sheet and ill get back to you.


----------



## Krymson86

*Tyberus Ghralkor*

Name: Tyberus Ghralkor

Age: 117

Homeworld: Nostramo

Physical Appearance: Tyberus is "short" for an Astartes, standing at "only" 7 feet, his shoulders though are exceptionally broad and even though he looks up to some of his battle brothers by as much as a half foot, he is no less imposing. His cold eyes are a near ice blue, his black hair runs down to his shoulders and his face offers little in the way of expression most of the time, aside from a slight arrogant smirk that tends to find its way across his face. 

Armour Appearance: The armor that Tyberus wears has been acquired over years and honed to his personal tastes. Comprised of a pastiche of components that would either best suit his purposes or were accessible for him to get his hands on. Originally issued a set of MK III armor that caused a strain on the armor's power supply, Tyberus has taken the MK III and made it unique to him. Through painstaking efforts and salvaging from fallen foes (And comrades) he equipped himself with greaves from a MK IV set of armor, as well as MK IV gauntlets. The chest plate remains the original MK III, as well as the helmet, however the interface has been upgraded by the techpriests to allow the helmet to move in a manner more similar to the more modern suits such as the MK IV. Tyberus has also taken the extra precaution of having ablative plating added to the collar of his power armor cretaing a gorget, using molecular bonding studs to affix the extra armor. His armor is a deep blue, with the chest fading to an almost black shade. His greaves are adorned with lightning bolts, the MK IV shoulder plates are adorned with spikes on the left side and a single large gold bat-winged skull emblazoned on the right. There are several adamantium chains that hang from the shoulders of his armor, crossing over the breast plate, as well as chains on the thigh plates that connect to the greaves of his armor. The chains serve no purpose other than to add to his imposing visage, as he does not partake in the wearing of skin cloaks. 

Personality: Tyberus could best be described as calculating. He is not quick to unleash his temper, but when his ire is drawn he is capable of near unthinkable vengeance. He does not view the killing of his once battle brothers to be reprehensible in any way, nor does he see it as something to relish. For Tyberus it is simply the cost of war, sides were taken and he views those on the other side quite simply as his enemies. Within the Night Lords, however he uses his cold and calculating nature to take what he wants though not always through open conflict. When a challenge is issued, Tyberus has no qualms with dispatching any foe or battle brother alike, should he feel his honor is challenged he may opt to fell the offender at that very moment. While he, like many of his battle brothers, possesses a warped sense of code and honor, he does adhere to it, but places victory above all else and is not opposed to allowing friendly fire to "resolve" unfinished problems with those who would show themselves as enemies or disloyal to himself or the 4th Company. Though he has committed numerous atrocities along with his battle brothers he still holds himself and his brothers accountable to their bond of loyalty. He knows that without the loyalty to one another they will simply die, and the dead cannot raid and pillage their enemies. As such since joining the Command Squad, he has, on occasion "removed" some of the more 'cancerous' (as he has termed them) elements from the 4th Company personally. Often without others even knowing the act was carried out by a fellow Night Lord. Tyberus' bond with Xandrek is not always harmonious, but as a result of this willingness on both parts to cordially disagree, both have garnered the respect of the other. Tyberus has great respect for Xandrek and is loyal to him and the 4th Company's cause undyingly. This much could be evidenced by Tyberus' most infamous and widely viewed displays that took place not long after he had been assigned to the Command Squad. Challenging the now deceased former battle brother Sergeant Maerek Koutz to an honor duel when Maerek made a negative comment about the tactics that Captain Xandrek had decided upon after the tactica counsel and Command Squad had finished their deliberations on the matter. It was especially offensive and disrespectful to Tyberus as Maerek did not voice his opinion to those privy to the deliberation, but did so in front of other battle brothers. With Xandrek's approval, Tyberus challenged Maerek to an honor duel, despite his own belief that Maerek would be too quick and too savvy of an opponent for him. The duel was surprisingly one sided as Tyberus quickly caught Maerek off guard using fluidly chained attacks from his power maul. The thought-to-be slower moving Tyberus kept the pressure on until he finally disarmed Maerek and moved in for the kill. Xandrek called a halt to the bout, feeling as if the message had been sent clearly. However Sergeant Maerek did not return from the combat drop, having disappeared in the chaos of battle. Those battle brothers with keen eyes have made comments in hushed tones that the MK IV components of Tyberus' power armor, underneath the new paint and the chains look rather like those that once belonged to the now deceased Sergeant Maerek. Amongst his fellow Night Lords, there is a begrudging respect given to Tyberus for his calculating and ruthless methods.

Marine Class: Legion Veteran

Background: Living in the slums of Nostramo as a boy was not easy and as with all those who sought to survive, Tyberus learned to operate as a man very quickly. He started out as a simple messenger, running messages from the headquarters of the slum boss for whom he worked and carried his orders to the lower level thugs who would then carry out the atrocities asked of them. Seeing the power, accommodations and extra rations these men were given Tyberus sought to join their ranks and move up a step from mere messenger. The denial of his request was both verbal and then a rather unnecessary beating at the hands of the head of the small band of thugs named Kortai. Tyberus was enraged, but being only 12 he did not yet have the means to carry out his revenge. As several years passed as he continued to carry out orders from his boss (whom he never actually interacted with face to face as he was the upper class of the hive system), and continued to give Kortai his assignments. When aged 14, Tyberus had acquired some weapons of his own, and was turning into a rather large physical specimen. No longer just carrying orders from upper levels of the hive to the lower levels, Tyberus was now an active member of Kortais gang, answering to The Boss. When given orders to take down a rival in the upper hive, Korpai and his gang were met by rival thugs, sent by the rival they had been sent to kill. In the confusion Tyberus took the opportunity to inform the then grievously wounded Kortai that he had not forgotten the beating years earlier. In fact, he had been the one who gave their rivals the notice they needed to stop Kortai's attempted raid. Tyberus smugly spat onto the dying Kortai who could only gaspingly reach up, staring up into the hardened, cold, and vengeful blue eyes, the now common arrogant smirk forming on the lips of his killer to be, before Tyberus sent the man on his way with a blast from a slug gun. Soon thereafter he was conscripted to join the VIII Legion based on his physical development as well as his keen instincts and near savagery in inner gang warfare that plagued the hive cities of Nostramo. 

Once a full fledged Astartes, Tyberus' combat skills shone above even those of many of his battle brothers, equal parts tactically sound and terrifyingly savage. A member of the 4th Company's assault squad, Tyberus had been given the field rank of second in command of the 2nd Assault Squad. Their savagery in combat was well known throughout the company, and their sergeant Lourkaz was given the opportunity to join Xandrek's command squad. Lourkaz however explained to his longtime battle brother that he could not give up command of the 2nd Assault squad, as it was his duty to those who served directly under him to lead them into battle. He gave Xendrek the recommendation of perhaps enlisting the younger Tyberus to join the Command Squad, as he possessed an astute understanding of tactics as well as a terrible ferocity in combat that was growing in infamy across the Company. 

Weapons: Tyberus carries with him a storm bolter that has been equipped with a scope. His close combat weapon of choice is a power maul, which can crumple armor with ease and turn flesh and bone into mere dust and gore. The power maul has dark, aged gold etching work on the pommel. His sidearm is a tried and true bolt pistol, which remains largely looking as it did when first rolled out by the techpriests.

Pistol:
Bolt Pistol

‘Light’ Ranged Weapon:
Storm bolter w/ scope


‘Heavy’ Ranged Weapon: N/A

Close Combat Weapon:
Power Maul

Equipment: 
Frag and Krak Grenades, Storm Bolter Scope, Melta Bombs


----------



## Therizza

I have a post ready, haven't been able to get to a computer to post it to the thread. Should be up tonight.


----------



## revan4559

Kry has been accepted, a little busy tonight with finishing off important college work so the update will be up tomorrow night, wednesday at the latest. Thank you all for your paitence.


----------



## son of azurman

edited my post Revan to include Seraph's post and my next move


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up, sorry for the delay of a couple of weeks. Hope you all enjoy it especially what i have planned for the next few updates. Romero remember to pm me as i need to talk to you about them.

Update deadline will be Sunday 24th. Though i wont update until Monday 25th as im at a tournament from 23rd-24th so i wont have access to my computer. So Monday morning at the latest for posts. Thank you.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Seraph, we should talk about Raskreia giving Veptus the gene-seed before we leave for Isstvan.


----------



## High_Seraph

Yeah, I had a similar thought too. Though I do hope the gene-seed is still in functional condition after the less than qualified attention received from Raskreia.


----------



## Deus Mortis

If you want, you can say Raskreia cut the flesh surrounding the gene-seed, just to be sure it wouldn't be damaged. Then all Veptus would have to do is trim it down with his more skilled hand?


----------



## Deus Mortis

As soon as High Seraph posts, I'll throw mine up (or in reasonable close proximity). I'm working on it atm


----------



## Deus Mortis

Wow, triple post. Anyway, my post is up. Hopefully everything is ok with it and it leads well into what your planning Revan


----------



## revan4559

Just about to begin reading it now, luckily i booked tomorrow(friday) off so i have all of friday + the weekend to get the post done so expect it to be up end of friday earliest, end of sunday latest. Romero please pm me when you get the chance!


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next deadline is sunday 16th of Dec.


----------



## Deus Mortis

You should probably expect my update at around the 13th/14th, because before then I'm being murdered by exams.


----------



## revan4559

no problem as long as its up before monday 16th as on sunday 15th im watching The Hobbit.


----------



## revan4559

Will be starting on the update tonight but a few people still need to post so im going to give them until monday as tomorrow im watching the Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug so ill be out most of the day.


----------



## son of azurman

im leaving on wednesday for my holiday and wont be back till sometime after christmas


----------



## revan4559

Think you wil be able to get a post up tonight then SoA? Also im currently waiting on Seraph to post and 1 other i think?(havent checked the thread just yet.) So im going to give an extension of the deadline until saturday 21st.


----------



## revan4559

Working on the update now, so it will either be up later on tonight or up tomorrow though if its tomorrow then it may be sometime in the afternoon as you know, got christmas shopping to do.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Tomorrow, the 23rd? Leaving it a bit late for shopping revan!


----------



## revan4559

Its more like im forced to go around the shops and carry the bags then doing the actual shopping myself.


----------



## revan4559

Sorry for the delay, Christmas at was abit manic this year due to family issuses. Update is now up and given it will be new years soon the next deadline will be.:

Saturday 11th of January.


----------



## Deus Mortis

My update is in the works. Expect the post by Sunday evening!


----------



## Krymson86

Sorry for the absence guys, I'm back around and will be ready to post, probably put something up on Sunday as that's the earliest I'll have time if thats ok with everyone else?


----------



## Deus Mortis

Well, hopefully that was worth the wait and I am ok with what I made Xandrek say. If not, PM me revan and I'll change it!


----------



## revan4559

Still waiting on everyone else to post up so deadline extension for another week. Sunday 19th.


----------



## Krymson86

Posted. Let me know via pm or post here if it works for you guys or not.


----------



## revan4559

Oe final deadline extention to let the remaining 2 post. Saturday 25th is now the final deadline, if you havent posted by the 25th then the update goes up regardless.


----------



## revan4559

Due to the storm my internet and power is being sporadic so the update will be up tomorrow evening. Romero you still need to post as you are the last one. So new deadline for Romero: sunday 26th.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next deadline will be Sunday 9th of Febuary.


----------



## Romero's Own

Sorry I was so late, exams have been killing me over the last two weeks and, although i had most of it written, this had slipped under the radar.


----------



## revan4559

No problem, to make it easier then you can just expand your most if you wish talking with Veptus and Jaekal ready for the next update in 2 weeks and killing another 3-4 orks along with 1-2 transports if you wish.


----------



## Romero's Own

Thanks Revan


----------



## revan4559

Update will be on sunday 16th of feb as i have a pretty bad eye infection and that we only have 1/2 of those in the rp posted so waiting on the other half.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Romero, I hope I didn't take too many liberties with your character. I wagered that realigning bone and pulling out the metal shard would be extremely painful hence making Vettal make noises, but if you aren't ok with that then let me know and I'll edit it.


----------



## Romero's Own

Don't worry about it Deus. Good post!


----------



## CryptM

Name: Vandread

Age:146

Homeword:Nostramo

Physical Appearance: Standing at seven feet tall out of armor so Vandread is average sized Astartes. His physical build is very litthe compared to many Astartes which can be attributed to the even less than normal upbringing on his homeworld of Nostramo.To say Vandread only has a couple of scars would be the same as saying Konrad Curze was just a fortune teller. almost all of Vandread's body is riddled with scars the section that remains untouched is his back with there lies a horrifying terrifying tattoo of the Night Lord's symbol. He keeps his long black unruly hair slicked back sticking to his skull tightly. His complexion even compare to his brothers is almost paperwhite others eyes are midnight black.

Armour Apperance: When Vandread was admitted to the Legion he strolled trough the armory picking different pieces of Mark 2 mark 3 and even some mark four variants. His most prized possession is a helmet from a dead Night Raptor the most insane and murderous of the Legion. Vandread's armor is unique throughout his legion because unlike most he still has his servitors attach purity seals to his armor. While many might find this foolish Vandread does it to keep the words of is Primarch close to his heart. Every word every speech he writes down to be later affixed to his armor.

Personality: Uncaring that one word describes every action Vandread takes. The only time he is shown to display his emtoins is around his father Konrad Curze and around his squad. This can be attributed to Vandread being tortured for most of his childhood on the Nostramo. When in battle Vandread is precise and every movement he makes is never wasted. Every bolt round fired every swing of his chain sword every breath has a purpose. While most children feared the tale of the night haunter Vandread embraced him and looked up to him. Seeing him as the only one to free this planet of its crime and corruption.

Marine Class: Veteran

Background: Vandread's early life was as close to hell as most people in the galaxy whould ever experience. Vandread was born into slavery never knowing who his parents were only knowing that he did as he was told or else he would be tortured for the Masters amusement. While living in slavery Vandread always heard stories of the night haunter purging the filth and the evil within nostramo. He revered him and hope that one day the night haunter would free him from his torment. Then the day came when the night haunter payed his Masters a visit while he was torturing Vandread. Night Haunter flayed the man alive spaying the walls with blood and gore before leaving with the flayed body to hang it outside the house he looked back at Vandread and gave him a murderous psychotic grin. On that day Vandread swore he would go to a length to serve the man who inadvertently saved him. Vandread then bard his time waiting for his chance to serve his Savior when he heard a rumor that filled him with joy even though he didn't know what the feeling was. He found out that the night haunter was going to the stars to fight in his father's name he knew this was such a chance. Before going to join the other boys and young men looking to become Astartes to serve the night haunter he wanted to show his commitment to his savior. So ki drag someone to side and demanded that they carve into his back his saviors symbol and fill it in ink the symbol of his new father the symbol of the Night Lords. So for years Vandread waged war in the name of his father and the imperium. Slaughtering men and xenos alike. When the razing of the Nostramo came Vandread weaped not for himself but for his primarch and the vision he entailed for his homewold gone in an instant. When he heard Curze give a speech about the follies of the Imperium and the Emperor Vandread was ready to follow his father to oblivion and back so long as he was by his side. Shortly after his father's speech he heard that 'The Lord of Lies' Xandrek Kealisar himself was looking for one more Astartes for his first claw in the Fourth Company after losing one of there members during the fall of the 'Revenant' starship. Vandread upon hearing this let a wide and murderous grin spread across his face much like the one Night Haunter gave him on that night so very long ago. For if there was one thing that Vandread could respect above all other things is a man who never reveals any secrets. So with that in mind Vandread went to seek a man who he could pledge his services too.

Weapons: Heavy Chainsword with Nostramon runes running along the blade which reads 'I pledge my life and my afterlife in service to my father Konrad Curze' 
Storm Bolter

Equipment: Frag and Krak Grenades
Nuncio-Vox
Melta-Bombs


----------



## revan4559

Looks good Crypt, welcome to Heresy and welcome to Tales of the Eighth Legion. Character sheet looks good though i would of liked to of seen some more added to your characters history/background. I shall dd you in when i update this sunday so if you can add more by sunday then thats great.


----------



## CryptM

Thank you very much Revan and im sorry for not adding so much my computer has been on tbe fritz so i used my phone to type all of that took me like 2 hours cause i had to keep going back and fixing all my spelling lol. Thank you for this oppurtunity to join the Night Lords legion 'Ave Dominus Nux'


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extended by 1 more week as 1/2 of the players still need to post. Next deadline is 23rd of feb.


----------



## revan4559

Im just wondering if you lot still want to continue this as it seems that a couple of people still need to post and im waiting on them before i can post up the update. So can those who still need to post message me with when you think you will have it done by.


----------



## Deus Mortis

I certainly would like to continue if it counts for anything!


----------



## High_Seraph

I second deus' opinion.


----------



## CryptM

I really want to get into the roleplay with you guys it woulda suck if this closes right as i join TTvTT


----------



## High_Seraph

Yeah that would suck. But it would also be a bit funny from the outside.


----------



## Krymson86

I would definitely like to see this continue. Hopefully we can get it going again guys


----------



## revan4559

Update will be up by Friday folks! going to work on it over the next couple of nights but will be abit busy doing other stuff as well but at the very latest the update shall be up friday night / saturday morning. Thank you for being paitent!


----------



## CryptM

That's Awesome Revan cant wait to start rping with you guys


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up, sorry for the delay had abit of a hard time writing it due to writters block and real life kicking me in the behind. Thank you all for being very paitent with me. Next update will be Sunday 28th of March.

What im roughly looking for in this update is abit more info on the flash back scene as it will end here, however we shall be revisiting it in the future! Welcome Crypt / Vandread, from you i would like to know what you were doing on the Maiden of Sorrow before joining the rest of First Claw on the transport decks, and what your thoughts are on the coming campaign.


----------



## CryptM

Ok Revan ill try my best to come up with something tonight so glad to finally being able to rp with you guys


----------



## Deus Mortis

I apologize for my post being so late and not being of the best quality. I will hopefully go back and edit it at some point, I just for some reason really struggled to write this one. I don't know why, but hopefully this isn't a trend and at least you have _something_ from me!


----------



## revan4559

Due to still needing 1/2 of the players to post im going to extend the deadline by another week. New deadline Sunday 13th of April.


----------



## Shadows526

do not know if you are still accepting character, but i figured i would try.


name: Agrippa Obliquo

age: 140

Home world: Nostramo

Physical Appearance: Standing at seven feet, with broad shoulders, Agrippa's chest bears a giant burn mark covering over half of it. His face bares no signs of wear his hair short and black with a goatee.

Armour Appearance: His Mrk IV Power Armor is adorned in the marking of the Legion, his right leg is covered in lightning mosaic, his left knee guard is adorned in skulls, a chain is wrapped around his left gauntlet with bones hanging from it in intervals of once every 5 links, his left shoulder pauldron bears the winged skull, over the wings he has placed the stretched skin of enemies, cutting them to the shape of the wings, below that a small chain running from the back of the pauldron to the front, holding up a small skin cloak that covers his whole left arm when it is at rest. 

Personality: Agrippa's eyes are always scattering about, always looking for a place to strike, if you look into the black deep of his eye you will see no emotion but what resides inside is far more cynical, he fights to hold in a constant chuckle as he reminisce about the killing and maiming of past foes, he does not mourn for fallen battle brothers instead he laughs heartily for them. 

Marine class: Veteran

Background: Agrippa killed his first person at the age of 8, chocking a boy to death with his own intestines for making fun of him for being an orphan, the only ones who offered any sort of family was the gangs, they recognized his brutality instantly and used him to make money off death fights, until one day he was taken in for beating a street merchant to death.

It is in prison that his sanity slowly started to slip, struggling to hold it all together, he preferred the solitude of his own cell so he could retreat within his own mind and try to control the emotion inside. During a riot is when the switch finally flipped, he felt no sadness, nor anger, nor fear, all he could do was laugh. He went on a rampage attacking anyone in sight, guards and prisoners alike, while on the rampage one of the prisoners he killed was holding a makeshift axe, he looked at it lovingly, a new friend, it helped him tear through them faster. When the riot was quelled and the riot officers came in they found the survivors crowded and huddled on one corner of the wing staring fearfully towards Agrippa, the laughter had subsided, it would seem to have been subdued by the slaughter.

This act is what gained him the attention of the Night Lords,the trials where nothing to him, as the pain he endured during the genetic engineering was nothing compared to the pain he had towards not being able to slaughter more. The mental test was more of a challenge hiding the laughter within took all his mental fortitude, but he made it, and he felt he finally found himself a family, the laughter was sealed away because of this. Until the day Nostramo burned, Agrippa watched on as his home planet was raised, nothing nothing but pain from it, it was almost melancholy, if not for the laughter that returned louder and stronger than ever.

Weapons: Bolter, dual power axes

equipment: Frag and krak grenades, weapon scope, melta-bombs


----------



## revan4559

Welcome Shadows yes im still accepting characters and ill add you in when i update. To everyone else i shall be updating tomorrow as im off work! So those who need to post get posting. That means you Seraph and Romero!


----------



## Romero's Own

Sorry Revan. Exam revision has been sucking up all my time recently, but I'll try and pull something together in my breaks. Sunday night by the latest, although hopefully earlier.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up, sorry for the delay was waitng on those that needed to post to post. Seraph has vanished but if you come back Seraph then please post for the previous update and then for this one.

Its an everyone update for this one and what im looking for is your thoughts / conversations on the 'Revenant' during transit, What you think of the other First Claws of the other companies, the appearance of the 'famous' captains and marines, Your reactions to Sevetar and Curze himself before deciding where it is you wish to go of those locations i listed and what you are going to do there or if your looking for someone specific.

Any questions then feel free to pm or message me on skype.

Deadline will be Sunday 11th of May.


----------



## Nol

Hey, first-timer on this forum, but I am a very experienced roleplayer. Haven't been in a good 40K roleplay for a while, so I thought I'd apply. I don't know if you'll accept this (and if you don't, fair enough), but considering where you're at in the IC it would be easy enough to introduce my character as the tenth member of the party, with the story I'd given him. I am more than open to and happy to make adjustments should the need arise, and I would really like to get in on this.

Name: Pelegon

Age: 152

Homeworld: Olympia

Physical Appearance: Outside of his armour, Pelegon stands at seven and a half feet in height, with a build that could be described as excessively bulky and sturdy-looking, even for an astartes. The Iron Warrior's skin, once dark and swarthy like that of all Olympians, has greyed thanks to the mechanicus assimilation that he has inflicted upon himself.
On closer inspection of Pelegon's skin, a viewer would notice that some of the bulging veins appear to be odd colours (carrying, as they sometimes do, substances other than blood), and that some of his muscles appear to be grey, nearly metallic in appearance beneath his thin skin - though not directly robotic, the assimilation that has partially mechanised the marine, making him compatible for further implant instalments and removing his need for oxygen, is noticeable.
His scalp has been shaved bare and treated with chemical to ensure that hair does not grow there again; the flesh there appears to be slightly greying and discoloured; this is because he has installed a layer of cranial armour over his skull so that he might better protect it. On top of that, he has submitted himself to one of the most painful, yet effective, treatments of skeletal petrifaction; his skeleton has had liquefied metals injected directly into the marrow, making his already resilient bone structure nearly indestructible, given away by how hard and solid any bony protrusions (such as the jaw or kneecaps) would feel, combined with how hard he can now punch as a result.
The marine's throat is, when he does not speak, apparently perfectly normal. However, speech reveals the minute, complex system that lies beneath his vocal chords, miniature pistons, air pumps and septums moving, expanding and controlling air flow. His voice, formerly halting and dry, now comes distorted, yet perfectly understandable, as a semi-robotic growl.
Facially, Pelegon is dark-eyed, square-jawed and ruggedly handsome, the only mar on his face being a badly crooked nose from where it was broken from the force of his own helmet being slammed into it on multiple occasions. However, few are acquainted with his visage as he tends to never remove his armour.

Armour Appearance: Pelegon is clad in his own, personally-crafted artificer armour, modelled to resemble his favourite design; the Mk III "Iron" power armour. Lacking any form of embellishment bar the Iron Skull of Peturabo, forgoing even the brass trim and yellow-and-black hazard stripes adopted by some of his comrades, the armour is as brutally plain as it is functional - the only exception to this are the eyes. Coming from the sloping, knightly face-plate of the Mk. III doppelgänger, they burn a bright incandescent blue. The armour is iron-grey, and is a shining example of craftsmanship, as Pelegon painstakingly cleans it whenever, wherever he can, believing maintenance of his equipment to be of paramount importance.
Made of the most purified, highest-density ceramite that Pelegon could acquire as a reward for his flawless service, folded with his own bare hands countless times, the armour offers a layer of protection that most power armour users can only dream of. Thanks to the nature of the work that he had to do when cleansing the Hrudd warrens during the Great Crusade, it also has an embedded Siege Auspex; an auspex with much less range than a standard model, but enormous penetrating capacity to compensate for it.

Personality: Like all Olympians, Pelegon is extremely intelligent; calculating, careful and methodological in his approaches, he views all problems as puzzles that need to be pieced together, or, as the situation requires, broken apart. Cold and relentless in the way that he conducts every action, the end always justifies the means for Pelegon, and this was a mentality that allowed him to excel when he was made an Iron Warrior. But the one quality that has most helped him throughout his existence is his iron will; Pelegon will never accept any compromise, no matter how small, of either himself or others, and will not be shaken when determined to walk a particular path. Pain is little barrier to him, causing him merely to grit his teeth harder and push on to the other side. Retreat is understandable, sometimes even a tactically sound, favourable option, but surrender is unthinkable.
However, what sets Pelegon aside from his fellows in the IVth legion is his ability to put aside his differences under a mask of seemingly genuine affability, allowing him to blend in and socialise with members of the other legions very well, this ability earning him tasks as a liaison officer more often than not. That he can do this with a mechanical growl for a voice and a slope of iron for a face is testament to his choices of vocabulary, body language and general demeanour.

Marine class: Legion Veteran (former Iron Havoc)

Background: Born into a middle-class family on Olympia, Pelegon was raised into a highly competitive environment, one in which the strong led and prospered and the weak died in droves at their feet, their flesh forming mountains which the mighty could better use to elevate themselves. Thus the most fit to survive, those most fit to push the boundaries and limits of their society forward were being constantly discovered and encouraged.

When the forces of the Emperor arrived on Olympia, Pelegon was but a boy. He crawled into one of the eyries that formed the planet's mighty fortresses and watched from afar as the Lord of Iron, their mighty warlord and later primarch, ordered his assembled legion to commit ritual decimation. The mighty warriors, obedient yet unwilling to show pain, died without a sound as they had their necks wrung by their own fellows. Pelegon witnessed first hand the cost of their lord finding his men wanting, and from that day swore that one day he would please him, that he would strive his utmost to become a marine and prove his worth. Far from traumatized, but in fact inspired, the young boy studied and trained both mind and body to and beyond breaking point, earning his place as an astartes in the IVth legion.

This attitude carried him far; though he had no particular self-preservation instincts, where innumerable of the IV's finest died around him, the flower of Olympia's male youth bleeding, bullet-riddled wrecks in shattered armour that had become their coffins, Pelegon endured, relentlessly training and striving to improve himself. It was here that his somewhat more social attitude (at least more social than other Iron Warriors who rarely spoke even to each other) allowed him to learn from the marines of other legions who he encountered, giving him a wide variety of skills that made him deadly both at a distance and up close. Highly proficient with a variety of weapons, Pelegon found no equal in either his martial prowess or dedication to self improvement. With his unique plethora of abilities, Pelegon was given the option of choosing which, if any, specialisation he would like to take; the Iron Warrior decided that he would focus primarily on wielding, manipulating and coordinating heavy weaponry, earning himself a position as an Iron Havoc, the IVth legion's finest supporting infantry. Through years of battle experience and copious quantities of expended ammunition, Pelegon perfected his aim with a variety of heavy weapons and artillery pieces, sending many a vehicle crew to their doom with the squeeze of a trigger, though he never allowed this ability to come at the expense of others, rigorously training and sparring with his brothers when possible, even volunteering for positions as an assault squad member to better hone his melee capabilities.

When breaking the Hrud fortresses of planet Gugann, Pelegon's technical expertise and ability to make split-second calculations was finally noted, when he designed an extremely elaborate system of tunnels that ran parallel to those in the Hrud's warrens, complete with a way of tunnelling them that had a low chance of detection. The plan was to fill the tunnels with Iron Warriors, then break the thin partitioning wall that lay between their tunnels and the Hrud's, thus providing a constant flow of the grey-clad warriors behind the Xenos' walls. The success of this tactic saw Pelegon, little more than an (albeit decorated) Iron Havoc, a high-ranking veteran but no officer, given an option; to either work as a permanent liaison officer, or see himself driven up the ranks to Siege-Breaker, one step below Captain, that itself one below Warsmith, one of the most coveted and treasured positions any Iron Warrior could hold.

Had Pelegon been given this option years beforehand, he would have stayed within his legion immediately. Yet having talked to the members of other legions over the course of his life, he wanted to expand his mind and intellect, and thought that it would be better to see what the rest of the universe could offer him. The choice to become a liaison officer would be the one that saved his life, as the sacrificial force left behind to deal with the Hrudd after the bulk of the IVth legion moved to Istvaan would be slaughtered to a man.

So it was that Pelegon's commander, the Warsmith and member of Peturabo's Trident, Forrix, assigned him to work with the VIIIth legion. Though their tactics could not have been more different, as were their social attitudes, both legions shared a common ruthlessness, contempt for the weak and master; the Warmaster, Horus. So now Pelegon finds himself awaiting assignment to his particular squad of the VIIIth legion, to witness first hand how they fight and learn from them, and to perhaps teach them some of what he knows in the process. Both legions are pariahs in their own ungrateful Imperium, a factor that may drive the warriors together.

Weaponry: Melta gun - standard Vulkan model
Bolt pistol - Mark 1 Phobos model
Thunder hammer - non-standard model of Olympian design with black and yellow hazard-striped haft

Equipment: Bionics (in description; nothing that specific, more just general mechanicus assimilation, but I guess it would count as two, maybe three slots?), melta bombs. Can I have an entrenching tool (namely a spade/pick) as well?


----------



## revan4559

Its a good character sheet Nol, however we havent even set foot on Isstvan yet as the players are currently on the Nightfall it is highly unlikely that you would even be there. For now i would suggest saving that character and making a Nightlord as you never know, your nightlord could get killed on Isstvan and then be replaced with your Iron Warrior.


----------



## Nol

Oh aye I know that they're in transit right now. The idea I had in mind was that Pelegon would be transferred over to the squad while in transit to Istvaan, giving him some time to familiarize himself with them and get to know the VIIIth a bit better before being expected to fight with them.


----------



## Deus Mortis

I will hopefully be able to post in the coming week, but exams are not making it easy to write a decent post. I'll get one up as soon as I can though.


----------



## revan4559

After about a week of deciding on Nol's character sheet, ive decided to allow him to join the roleplay as an Iron Warrior attached to First Claw of Fourth Company. Nol will you be requiring me to edit you into the update or can you manage to find your own way to join the squad?


----------



## Nol

I can work myself into it. I'll write it up now


----------



## Krymson86

I put up a response to Nol/Pelegon's entrance, I'll add another post most likely elaborating on what Tyberus does aboard the NightFall and his interactions with other characters and npcs, but I figured it'd be good to get an introduction of sorts to Pelegon.


----------



## revan4559

Extending the deadline by another week as people still need to post, High_Seraph has been npc'ed due to real life issuse but i hope he comes back at some point to carry on. On my new computer aswell so im still re-installing everything so i need to find word 2003 again and re-download it.

Next deadline: Sunday 18th.


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extended to sunday 25th as currently ive not been able to get word back on my computer yet and RL is kicking my ass, so sunday / monday it should be up, thanks for being patient.


----------



## CryptM

I was wondering about this lol thanks for tellin us and it sucks that your Word programs not workin


----------



## Deus Mortis

True that it sucks. But it did give me a chance to respond, which I'm grateful for. So, some good, some bad :good:


----------



## Nol

I would like to ask; would it be possible for a friend of mine to apply to the roleplay, as a second Iron Warrior?


----------



## revan4559

Nol i would rather not have any more of the other legions turn up at the moment as the roleplay is: Tales of the Eighth Legion, focused around the night lords.


----------



## Nol

All righty, no problem.


----------



## Santaire

Hmm.

The belief that Azrael is feeling anger and rage is not what I wanted to convey. His words were meant to show disappointment at the shortsightedness and mindless discrimination of his brothers, or at least what he thought of as that


----------



## revan4559

Finally got word 2003 on my computer, turns out my dad had the disk for it all along so ill be working on the update tonight and tomorrow so it should be up by tomorrow evening, if not monday evening at the latest as its a bank holiday on monday for me here in England.

Can people post on here a quick short post of what they are wanting to do / who they are searching for / where they are going so i have something to reference or move towards.

The only main thing i remember is that Veptus is wanting to find Madwyrm the insane apocathery if im correct, then again i may not be hence if Deus could post up what he is after that would be fine. One suggestion to you Santaire you may want to keep an eye on Pelegon aboard the Nightfall, fourth company wont do anything to him, i cant say the same about the rest of the companies: especially 17th's first claw.


----------



## Nol

Well, operating under the assumption Pelegon doesn't get waylaid, he's going to the Librarium to get his hands on vox-recordings and records (doesn't have to be anything in particular, as long as there are both Gothic and Nostraman versions of it) so that he can teach himself the language.


----------



## revan4559

I shall point out that there is no direct translation between gothic (high and low) and nostraman as pointed out in all of the Night Lords series, as Nostraman is an overly poetic language.


----------



## Nol

Yes, but Pelegon doesn't know that. He's trying to be pragmatic.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Yep, I was planning to find Madwyrm, as I assumed he was on the Nightfall, hence heading to the Apothecarion

Also, Veptus didn't think Azrael was being angry, he just realises that of he responded to Azrael like he did to Vandread he'd be on the wrong end of Azrael's blade. That was his caution, not because he felt Azrael was angry. He probably did feel that Azrael's situation is different to Pelegon's, but he explained that. I can't speak for everyone else through.


----------



## Krymson86

I've got Tyberus setting out for the Librarium so as he can read the rich lore of his Legion after having the 'altercation' with both Pelegon and Azrael. His comments with Azrael are likewise more an explanation as to why he doesn't mistrust Azrael and why Pelegon is viewed by him as an outsider. 

So for the update Tyberus could be in the Librarium and encounter Pelegon and they could have further 'discourse' if Nol wanted. Either way I would like to have Tyberus seek out the Reclusiam to speak with any remaining Chaplain's that may be aboard the NightFall.


----------



## revan4559

Update is now up, sorry for the delay guys. Next deadline will be Sunday 8th of June.

As always feel free to contact me on Skype or pm me with any Questions. Deus make sure you contact me as i have some information your going to need.


----------



## Nol

Hey CryptM, do you want to continue the conversation between Vandread and Pelegon or are they not talking any more?


----------



## CryptM

Nol said:


> Hey CryptM, do you want to continue the conversation between Vandread and Pelegon or are they not talking any more?


Yes I was actually gonna ask you about that as well lol


----------



## Nol

All right, I'll let you get on with it then.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that i want to get the update done this sunday as it is the deadline and everyone still needs to post, do you lot think you will be done by sunday or do you want a deadline increase of a week?


----------



## Deus Mortis

Yep, I'll get a post up. Sorry, just got lost in painting Fulgrim


----------



## revan4559

Im still waiting for both the Lion and Curze to come out, as in my gaming group we already have between all of us: Angron, Mortarion, Fulgrim, Lorgar and Ferrus. Most annoying thing about them was a Zone Mortilis game where my friend tom fielded only: Lorgar Angron and Fulgrim, while the rest of us took on 1500 points xD. Angron died easily enough to my Dark Angels (Angels of the Apocalypse to be exact) thanks to my prefered dark angel list: Plasma, Plasma Everywhere.


----------



## Deus Mortis

revan4559 said:


> ...thanks to my prefered dark angel list: Plasma, Plasma Everywhere.



Yeah, that'll do it 

See, Fulgrim is just part of a larger force of pre-heresy Emperor's Children I'm collecting. I hope they put out Eidolon and Tarvitz models 

But, in any case, you'll have a Veptus post


----------



## revan4559

Fulgrim dies to plasma aswell, 2+ armour, 5+ invuln. Plasma is ap 2 so he is reduced to his 5+ invuln and he is also has pretty low toughness aswell (6 if i remember, havent got betrayal to hand) so he is wounded pretty easily aswell.

My favorite part of the game was after Angron regained all his wounds through: It Will Not Die, was my brave 10 man Deathwing knights forming into a solid wall for the +1 toughness bonus with Azrael (Chapter master Raziel) tanking 4+ invuln's from Angron's then 10 attacks for 3 rounds xD.


----------



## Deus Mortis

You'll have my update by tonight


----------



## revan4559

As everyone still needs to post, deadline extended by 1 week.


----------



## Nol

Was waiting for CryptM, but it doesn't look like he's posting so expect something from me this afternoon, or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Romero's Own

Sorry for my lack of post. I got hit by exams and meant to tell you Revan but I forgot. My last ones on Friday, so I'll try and get something for the weekend.


----------



## revan4559

One final deadline extension to give Romero and Santaire time to post, this time im only giving them until wednesday: 18th. The the update will be going up regardless.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up, sorry for the delay life has been mental with longer hours at work and having to work most of Saturday aswell. Deadline for next update will be July 6th.


----------



## Santaire

Well guys, looks like Azrael's laid all of his cards on the table. And unfortunately our friendly neighbourhood murdering psychopath, who goes by the name of Revan, has decided that if I don't get members of Fourth Company turning up then Azrael has a 12.5% chance of the people who turned up being there to help. It would be nice if I've earned enough goodwill from you guys to get a life saving post :wink:


----------



## Romero's Own

Firstly, I want to apologize for my prolonged absence. Exams meant I spent a long time away from Var, and Heresy as a whole, so when I did have time again I just couldn't find the motivation to get back into the character and get a post up. 

Secondly, please do call me out if the fight bit is too overpowered Revan. I just wanted to reflect Var taking advantage of surprise, but if it's too over the top I'll happily edit it.

And thirdly, I'm happy to be back and looking forward to taking on the role of Var, although it looks like I have some serious competition for most despised member of the First Claw. I obviously have to up my game


----------



## Santaire

You know, of all the people I expected to come and help Azrael Var was not one of them. Don't worry though, Var won't need to work hard to be the most hated member of 4th again.

All in all though, it's good to have you back mate


----------



## Nol

I don't think you read my last in-character post, Romero.


----------



## revan4559

Your post is fine Romero. I've already told Santaire over skype that no matter how good you lot think you are and how awesome you are at fighter, I can always just throw something bigger and scarier at you if i so wish. At the moment it is currently 3 vs 3. Var Azrael and Pelegon vs Sar'Shel and 2 remaining members of 17th's first claw.

Quick question to you all, the one who answers correctly gets a reward.

What happens to an Iron Warrior who just killed a Night Lord on the Eighth's Legions Flagship?


----------



## Nol

...a pat on the back and beer cooler?


----------



## Santaire

Death.

Unless we kill them before anyone can find out


----------



## Romero's Own

My mistake Nol. I started writing it this morning and didn't see your post until after I posted. Give me a few hours and I'll edit it.


----------



## revan4559

Santaire wins, his reward is that Sar'Shel doesnt murder him.


----------



## Nol

No problem Romero. I like your writing, by the way. Read some of your previous posts too.

I know Veptus told Pelegon about not hurting those above him in rank or those favoured by those higher than him in rank (higher than him in rank here meaning: everybody), but surely it's justified if he was trying to save the life of First Claw's champion/was encouraged by said champion to fight? That said, I did what I did, let's see what happens.


----------



## Deus Mortis

It's as Veptus said; calculated risk. If the members of the 17th all die then the captain will beg for blood. Xandrek will not let that happen to his first claw, so the captain might ask for at least Pelegon's life as compensation. At that point, it will be if Pelegon has made enough of an impression on those who matter that they would defend him in front of their captain. It's a risk Pelegon has taken and let's hope it pays off 

I'll get a post up soon as well (I.e. In the next 48 hours)


----------



## Romero's Own

There we are ,edited so that it fits better with Nol's post. On that note, I really like how you're writing the character Nol, keep it up.


----------



## Krymson86

Flood of posts! Awesome! Also, I couldn't help but think of this when Pelegon ran into the fray without any weapons or anything. 




Just runnin in Ultimate Warrior style and smashin people haha. 

Revan, if I need to edit my post please let me know. Also, if there are edits anyone else would like me to make just for continuity just let me know. 

Awesome to see so many posts cropping up in the same day guys


----------



## revan4559

Before Tzeentch makes me forget, Romero can you contact me either via pm, email or skype as I was to talk to you about what will eventually be going on with Var, and your character in the flashbacks: Vettal.


----------



## revan4559

High_Seraph it seems is now rejoining us so ive pushed the deadline back by another couple of days to give him time to post and catch up on everything that has been going on! So welcome back Seraph! Fourth Company now has its standard bearer again!

So it means we are now back up to 6 players:
Azrael - Champion - Santaire
Var - Tech-Marine - Romero
Veptus - Apocathery - Deus
Pelegon - Veteran - Nol
Tyberus - Veteran - Krymson
Raskreia - Standard Bearer - Seraph.

Now my players a quick maths test and a heads up from what you can expect from this update!

A Claw of Night Lords numbers from 5-20 Marines, with Command Squads numbering at 10 (generally, Xandrek's numbers are 6 currently due to others not posting).
Currently there are 4 members of 17th's First Claw with you, to your 6. Pray tell my dear players, how many of 17th's First Claw are there left? And where do you think they are?

*Grins as insanely as The Night Haunter*


----------



## Nol

There's six of 17th company's first claw left. Would it be too optimistic to hope that they're currently entering surrender negotiations with Xandrek?


----------



## Romero's Own

Knowing our luck, they're all probably standing behind us


----------



## revan4559

Romero's Own said:


> Knowing our luck, they're all probably standing behind us


"There coming through the walls!" xD


----------



## Krymson86

^ "Game over man!" 

I would venture a guess that they're either a. flanking us or b. Running to with their tails tucked between their legs....to get their Captain, which would mean sad panda time for us.


----------



## revan4559

The update is up, sorry for the delay even though it has been my week off work ive been very busy. As such and given that im still waiting on Lord Ramo to post up his character sheet and Deus is on holiday for 2 weeks, the deadline will be on:

Sunday August 10th.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Name: Varial Nostros

Age: 137

Homeworld: Nostramo

Physical Appearance: Varial is tall for an Astartes, standing closer to eight feet tall at 7 foot 10.Varial also has a slim build though he is well muscled as well. His hair is jet black to match his pure black eyes to contrast to the pale corpse white skin that the Night Lord legion is known for. He keeps his face as clean shaven as possible and his hair is cut short. Varial’s back has two deep ugly scars running down the length of his back, a reminder of the orks which Varial has a particular hatred for.

Armour Appearance: The majority of Varial’s armour is taken from the newer sets of armour that has become available to the Adeptus Astartes, with the helm and body piece being taken from the Mark V armour and the shoulders, vambraces and lower half of the body being taken from the Mark IV Maximus armour. His armour like that of many of his fellow Night Lords is covered in motifs to inspire fear and dread into an enemy, bones of his enemies have been placed to cover his shin guards. His face guard has been outlined as well with the jaws of his enemies that he has deemed worthy of the honour. He has had spikes placed on his right shoulder pad of which he will place the first foe that he kills in a battles head upon until the campaign that he is participating in is complete. Once the campaign is complete he will throw the head away with disregard. Lightning motifs decorate his armour, one on his cheek and his legs being marked with another two.

Personality: Varial appears to most to be calm and collected when he is not in battle. While he is not the most vocal out of combat he says what he thinks. In battle however Varial is completely different. Due to his more violent upbringing on Nostraman and the fact that he was a criminal before he was inducted into the Night Lords Legion he fights like a possessed and crazed lunatic on the battlefield. Unless the mission requires a certain discipline Varial will leap into the frame laughing like a madman as he slices through enemies with his power sword or blows them apart with his missile launcher. 

Marine Class: Legion Veteran

Background: Varial was born on the dark world of Nostramo, years after the Primarch had left it and it had become overrun with criminals and lowlifes once again. Varial father had been killed before he was born and after only a few years his mother had taken her life so that he was forced to live in the slums alone. At such a young age he was forced to steal and commit crimes to survive on Nostramo. He became a decent petty thief being able to steal things easily mainly due to his size before he underwent the transformation to become an Astartes.

At the young age of seven he joined a gang, though he was constantly tormented by one of the older members who would continually take from the more successful Varial thief leaving him angry and humiliated that he couldn’t stop it. A week after his eighth birthday he killed the boy, slicing his throat as he slept as he couldn’t take the humiliation anymore and allowed his anger to overcome him. Until he was caught and taken away he had committed another 12 murders, finding perverse pleasure in killing as he found a way to release his anger and emotions. 

He was recruited from Nostramo prison, the process to change him into an Astartes caused him to grow taller than he had ever dreamed. During training it was noted that he excelled in the terror tactics finding pleasure in the ideals of it. His favourite weapons included the sword which he could eviscerate his opponents with, and he became adept at heavy weapons, most notably the missile launcher. He was assigned to the fourth on campaign once his training was complete and served in several campaigns including fighting orks that saw him earn the scars on his back, a ork chainblade ripping through his armour as he fought through them.

Weapons: Varials weapons consist of his beloved power sword long and sleek and kept to be jet black. His other weapon is his missile launcher, used to take out vehicles and enemy squads from afar which he wields as expertly as his sword.

Equipment: Melta bombs and frag and krak grenades.

Sorry for the delay was outta town for a few days.


----------



## revan4559

Quick reminder for you all to get your posts up before the deadline, even though there is still awhile left, and that ive added in an update for you Ramo! Though for some reason the font changed.


----------



## High_Seraph

Doubt I'll be getting much done today as its the celebration of my emergence into this place called life.


----------



## revan4559

Lies Seraph! All know those who join my roleplays have no need for this thing called 'life'. You are all undead and slaved to my will to roleplay and post! 

Happy Birthday bud.


----------



## Romero's Own

I need to clear my plate a little before I can get my post up, but expect it in the next few days. 

Happy Birthday Seraph!


----------



## Santaire

Revan, I thought we agreed. You'd lay off the evil necromancy for this rp and in return I wouldn't steal your soul again.

Happy birthday Seraph


----------



## Deus Mortis

Yeah, so I'm on holiday until the 31st and only saw the update a few days ago. I owed Unxpekted 2 updates worth or post, so I posted in his first. I'll try to get this done ASAP, but a rough ETA would be 31st-2nd of August.

Oh, and happy birthday for today/yesterday Seraph!


----------



## Nol

I have returned from my holiday, so expect something up in the next few days. Hopefully today, work permitting.


----------



## Boxagonapus

Character Creation:Boxagonapus

Name: Serhiy Veres

Age: 148 

Homeworld: Nostramo

Physical Appearance: All sons of Nostramo become pale eventually resembling mythical creatures from ages past but Serhiy's profession lends certain interesting qualities to his already disturbing appearance. Serhiy's entire person appears somewhat gaunt and emaciated from constant exposure to toxins and with the sickly skin exposing copious lightning patterned veins that contrast eerily with the general pattern of Night Lord armor. The sickly image goes further into his full makeup standing just above normal height at close to seven and a half feet but with a somewhat thinner appearance only serving to elongate his features and make him appear almost skeleton like. The exposure to toxins and radiation had damaged his respiratory system heavily and he now has a complex mechanical system stretching from a skeleton like metallic jaw down to the lungs themselves which wheeze and hiss as pumps force air in and out so that he may speak. Further radiation corrosion of bone marrow forced the need of skeletal petrifaction on the Destroyer adding to durability in the most agonizing of processes. His face, augmented by a metallic jaw and countless veins showing through the sickly skin is enough to turn the stomach of some men which Serhiy often uses to his advantage.

Armour Appearance: 
Mark 3 armour tends to be an intimidating sight to begin with but adding to that chemical scalding and blackened marks from where fire engulfed the armor has led to this particular set to appear horribly maintained and ill kept despite whatever efforts were used. The bright white skull of the Destroyers is visible on the right pauldron with a screaming winged skull of the Night Lords protruding from the left flanking the chest piece covered in now corroding ribs to continue the appearance of death. All other attempts at iconography have failed over time and have been stopped. Hanging from his waist and from the innermost parts of his pauldrons with skulls dangling from some of them slowly eroding with time but still raking across the armour with every step. Finally the grim Mark 3 helmet has had the grill filed away faintly into fangs giving Serhiy the embodiment of death as he trudges forward into battle with plague and poison. The only real additions to the armor that serve a purpose are two large air filters attached to the face plate where canisters would appear on a gas mask that assist the suit in filtering toxic air. Aside from that the only other detail would be a general decay of the armour as it slowly descends into uselessness.


Personality: Serhiy may hail from Nostramo but some would say he's not Nostraman at all. He carries a killer instinct to be sure be he's slow and calculating. He may not be quick to anger but like a large pot over an open flame the water gets hotter and hotter until it boils over. Serhiy savors grudges and uses his time to inch the dagger closer to his foes heart until the final breath is drawn and the blood stops flowing. He enjoys watching others suffer and loathes wasting such an experience in a blood lust such as those damned fools that worship the flurry of battle and welcome the madness. His patience has earned the distrust of some because they see him as either weak or stupid but he watches and comments and shows necessary pleasantries until he has his moment to totally obliterate his foe. There is beauty in killing and watching the chemicals and radiation literally melt flesh away and the screams of those that see his work and his very visage make it all the more worthwhile.

Marine Class: Legion Veteran Destroyer

Background: 
Born plunged into darkness and blood the young Nostraman knew only fear and death and like those that eventually would rise to the ranks in midnight clad he made that very fear his cloak. He befriended few and trusted fewer being one of the countless to live and die in the gutter of a miserable world. He did what he could to avoid trouble but found he'd been betrayed by one of the few people that he'd opened up to. His fury seethed and he marched right to him and was summarily pummeled by a much stronger individual. When the blood was dried and wiped away a painful lesson had literally been beaten into him. He became consumed with his own desire for blood and wanted to savor every moment of it. 

Years passed and a 12 year old Serhiy was working in the horrific environment of chemical facilities doing little more than running cargo from area to area and he actually enjoyed apprenticing under much more seasoned workers understanding some of how they work. More importantly for him he saw how chemicals interact with flesh. His rage against his shaming carried him into illegal grounds and he smuggled one of the more toxic chemicals from the work area back to his own hovel and after carefully stalking the other boy tailed him to a more secluded area where shadows were his own. A heavy blow to the back of the head sent the boy sprawling to the floor alive but heavily dazed and unable to retaliate where he received a face full of scientific horror causing the older boy to scream in agony and only served to worsen the condition as he breathed in the toxic brew down into his lungs where it made quick work of him.

Unfortunately the theft of industrial chemicals and the subsequent murder that followed did little to improve his situation. He was found and taken by the Night Lords and immediately flourished from his lesson. Patience, the shadows, and terror became his ally as his body grew tremendously from an emaciated little boy to a super soldier in midnight clad. He found himself quite apt with flame weapons and other similar weapons designed to prolong suffering and eventually within the ranks of the Legion Destroyers. Considering his growth among an already toxic environment and his proclivity for such weapons he was considered admirable in a profession that literally eats away at the user until he's little more than goo. His greater restraint and patience to use such weaponry sparingly but with brutal efficiency garnered the gaze of more respected members within the Night Lord Hierarchy. When Nostramo burned there was no sad but rather a cathartic closure of an old nightmarish book and the continuing of a new one.

His reasoning for belonging amongst the most hardened and miserable cretins that Fourth Company can field comes from exceptional deployments involving the toxic liquidation of entire worlds to bring sectors into tow. It wasn't until a deployment as the sergeant of his own Destroyer legion stood on the same battlefield as Xandrek himself. They were to pacify a world with a hive city that had moved against the Imperium. Destroyers were on site in the event that examples were needed and the entire offensive was bogged down by a heavily fortified bunker. While the Lord of Lies discussed the options to avoid additional Night Lord casualties the veteran Destroyer took his squad in a long hike during the dead of night and pumped a horrible cocktail of toxic gas into the bunker. The results were grim and effective with only muffled screams and gurgling coming from within. The door was melta-bombed and upon discovery every inhabitant had fallen and were now bubbling masses surrounding skeletons that steamed from chemical burns each one twisted into poses of agony as they drew their final breath.

The beautiful scene of pestilence and suffering was recorded by the bases security feeds which were promptly liberated by Serhiy and broadcasted to the entirety of the hive city. The population of the hive city received a continuous loop of the gut retching death scenes and horrific moans and gargling as souls choked on their own liquefied internals. The only addition being the ghostly mechanical moaning of Serhiy himself as he grated "We have come for you" with all of the chilling nature of a winter wind winding through a cemetery. Within the following day the city had surrendered. The bunker was left behind as an ominous vigil to show the citizens what fate befalls those that would stand against them. This brutal efficiency impressed Xandrek earning him a place among his own. The Destroyer senses there may be some tension between the two over his choice to go around his command.

Weapons: 

1 x combat knife
2 x bolt pistol
1 x chem-flamer

Equipment:
Bionics as a result of being a Destroyer : Lungs and bones
phosphex bombs


----------



## revan4559

Already talked with you on skype about your character so get posting when you can, like i said. Var needs saving.


----------



## Deus Mortis

I'm on it, just haven't had time yet. 3 RPs in need of updates!


----------



## revan4559

Working on the update now, however decidings to do a big-ish one so it might take me a day or two to get it done as im still sort of ill after friday. Havent eaten at all since friday morning due to stomach pains, currently not feeling hungry at all, energy levels fine, but disrupted sleep. So if anyone has any idea what disease Nurgle has decided to infect me with then let me know.

Santaire you still need to post so you have until Tuesday at the latest! Deus if you plan on getting your second post up you have until then aswell.


----------



## Deus Mortis

I edited in the second part of my post into my first, as we discussed. Hope it's ok, and [email protected] sure you'll let me know if you would like anything changed.


----------



## Romero's Own

You know Deus, you saving Var seems to be becoming a bit of a hobby. I guess I'll kill you last....


----------



## Deus Mortis

See, Veptus realises that you are good at what you do. And it's better to have the devil you know at your side than some other person he had no knowledge of.


----------



## revan4559

Part one of this weeks update is now up. *Nods* sorry for the delay but like i said to some of you I have been ill since last friday but now im feeling better i for the first half finished.

If you could all work on your posts which what I have posted so far then that is great, later on today / tomorrow morning I will have part 2 up which will move us forward abit along with reference sheets posted in the homebrew section which I shall give a link here in the recruitment thread. 

If anyone has any questions then feel free to pm me, post here or message me on skype. There is no deadline set just yet as they will be set after i post up part 2 of the update. Thank you all for your patience and if you wish then sacrifice someone to the dark gods to speed my progress as Nurgle still hasnt withdrawn his claws from me just yet!


----------



## Bone2pick

Name: Ephesus Albu 
Age: 138
Homeworld: Nostramo

Physical Appearance: It’s exceptional that Ephesus has managed to keep intact his genetically gifted facial features; a few of which include his Grecian nose, sculpted cheekbones, and a particularly strong jawline. But it is typically the other more Night Lord familiar traits, that observers tend to focus on. Like all of the Eighth Legion he shares their bone white skin complexion, but Ephesus has the unique addition of jaundice-like yellowish hues that stain the flesh around his eye sockets and knuckles. His bald head is no longer capable of growing hair on account of extensive burn-scarring, fortunately that baldness pairs well enough with his naturally hairless face. His eyes are as black as ink, and his right one is ringed with an intricate tattoo of swirling lightning bolts. And occasionally, when upset, he’ll cock his head ever so slightly, and with those liquid black eyes gaze right through the soul of anyone who should offend him. It’s an incredibly unnerving gesture to receive. Ephesus’ body is a wicked specimen of powerfully sculpted muscles and ghoulish flesh, all of which sit well on his 7’5” Astartes frame. 

Armour Appearance: Over the course of recent decades he’s managed to collect a near complete set of Mark IV armour, with the notable exception of his helmet, which is the newer Mark V. Like all of his power armour, his helmet is cloaked in the Legion’s signature midnight blue; but the oversized studs on his Mark V head piece are capped in dull brass. And over his right ruby eye lens, in identical fashion to his face tattoo, are surrounding rings of angry swirling lightning bolts. Ephesus’ right shoulder plate displays the red-winged heraldry of his Legion, while his left plate is painted in its own unique imagery. It depicts a dozen skeletons, jawbones completely agape, all collapsed at the knees while screaming up at the heavens. Lightning bolts from the top of the shoulder streak down and are electrifying each and every skeleton. And below the scene, written in bold gothic Nostramon, are the words: “Kneel in Fear!” 

Personality: Where the real Ephesus ends and the projected Ephesus begins is an area that requires deep psychological analysis. To his Brother Legionnaires he is darkly theatrical in speech and interests. He appears to enjoy the drama within the Night Lords ranks; the duels, the posturing, and certainly the treachery. All of those tensions, along with the bouts of the terrible violence they often birth, bring a smile to his lips and a burning hunger to his eyes. In organized battle he transforms even further, routinely cursing his “Brothers” incompetence and stating again and again that their tactical bumbles will ultimately lead to his tragic death. But those verbal annoyances are trivialized, and even playfully mocked, by his fellow Night Lords. In fact most of his company are perfectly happy to fight alongside Ephesus, for two important reasons. The first is his cool execution of given orders even during even the messiest of wartime scenarios. And the second is his habit of pulling critically injured Battle Brothers away from the frontlines and back into the safety of the rear. His reasons for doing so is supposedly to grow a personal army of “debt slaves”. In fact whenever time permits, he will remove the helmet of a rescued Night Lord, look him squarely in the face and say the following: “You owe me now…Brother.”

One of fourth companies Apothecaries remembers a story about Ephesus carrying the unconscious body of squadmate back to him for immediate treatment. As the Legionnaire was walking away to rejoin the conflict, he was heard yelling back to the Apothecary: “Whenever he wakes, inform him he is now in my debt.” 

Marine Class: Company Veteran

Background: Life on Nostramo was painful, even for the wealthy. Ephesus could testify to that, not that he would ever discuss his childhood. He doesn’t even allow ‘himself’ to revisit his own memories, but those are the tales that have to be told. Count Gazsi Abul, that was the name of his father. His mother, Teresa, was the favored woman in Gazsi’s affluent life. She lived with the self-proclaimed noble in his castlelike penthouse. Together they were a part of the top economic one percent of the now dead Nostramon civilaztion. Their son was raised underneath vaulted ceilings and inside the confines of immaculate gothic architecture. As a boy Ephesus often stared out of his arched window and imagined that the decorative stone gargoyles just outside the glass would eventually spring to life and befriend him. His imagination was his only solace. The Count and Teresa cruelly ignored their own flesh and blood, which opened the doors for cold and abusive house servants to tend to Ephesus’ needs. Both parents lived with their son, but they merely passed through his young life as little more than strangers. Strangers who didn’t have the time, let alone the approval, for the boy in their shadows. 

Years passed, emotional wounds deepened, his adolescence bloomed, and his parent’s relationship decayed. The domestic fights that Ephesus had witnessed in the past increased in both terms of frequency and severity. The Count and Teresa grew to hate each other, and they grew to hate their son. In their twisted minds he represented the other, he represented failure, imprisonment: To them he was a cancer. An innocent child viewed with contempt by both parents, and in tragic response, Ephesus’ caretaker servants increased their own abuse. The boiling point came shortly after his thirteenth birthday. The family had gathered in the great room, an exercise they rarely did anymore, in order to have the mother of all domestic battles. The Count and Teresa hurled their most wicked insults and curses, and they flung every object they could get their hands on. Their son tried his best to calm his enraged parents, but that irrational storm was beyond his juvenile abilities. The clearest memory of Ephesus’ past, the one that is burned with every detail into his mind’s eye, is when his mother lifted the pistol towards his father. That was the last moment that they were all alive together. And so many times, oh so many times had Ephesus tried to stop the pistol from firing in his nightmares. But it was always the same result; the repeated crack of the weapon, the smoke, the stumbling Count, and the statue tipping off the desk and crashing against the floor. His father, a man who never loved him and in the end hated him, was dead. Ephesus’ family, even the façade of his family, was no more. So he fled.

Down below the extravagance of the city’s elite was another world, a feral world; a filthy sprawl of gangs, thieves, and psychopaths. The Underhive had no caretakers, or servants, or anyone remotely aristocratic. This first few weeks of being out on his own required tremendous growth from Ephesus, and it required it quickly. He hid, he scavenged, he stole, and he ran. That was his path to self-reliance. Later, as Ephesus gained strength, he established himself. He hooked up with a savage street gang, and in a remarkably short time took control of its reigns of leadership. He did so by being smarter, stronger, more charismatic, and more ruthless than everyone else. It was a hard role to play, but one he couldn’t afford to deviate from. Ephesus the noble boy was still in his heart, but he was buried under the layers of the merciless rogue that he projected. The gang swelled in numbers as ambitious hive scum flocked in to serve under the criminal mastermind that he’d grown into. That was roughly when the Eighth Legion, the midnight clad Night Lords, offered to pluck him out of the wretched ruins of Nostramo. How could he refuse?

Once again a new role was forced onto him; one of the soldier, a galactic knight, a weapon of death, and an agent of fear. He would wage war with his new “Brothers” for the glory of their Primarch. That Primarch, Lord Konrad Curze, a being without equal, has been the only man Ephesus has ever loved since his boyhood. In the dark folds of the Eighth Legion he prospered. He followed orders, he slayed the foolish enemies before him, and he inspired fear. At first the terror inducing theatrics were exactly that, just an act to play out. But after decades of brutal service the trembling fear he produced became as comforting to him as a fine meal is to a glutten. He carried out the will of his Primarch time and time again with exceptional efficiency, and his Captain, Xandrek, finally elevated Ephesus into the ranks of the veteran squad First Claw. That was more than two decades ago. He now fights with Fourth Company’s greatest killers, and he feels quite comfortable among those wicked personalities. The bickering, the bluffing, the threats, the duels, the bloodshed, and the treachery; those moments are what the Legionnaire lives for.

I have no Father: A nearly imperceptible habit of Ephesus is that he never refers to Konrad Curze as his “father” or “our father”. Curze is referred to as “our Primarch”, “my Lord”, “our Lord Primarch”, or simply “The Night Haunter”. This is the result of his childhood parental trauma. His father never loved and ultimately hated Ephesus, and that was unequivocally the worst suffering of his life. He will not risk a similar rejection. And so as much as the shattered remains of his humanity desperately desire a father figure, he refuses to open up that vulnerability. This verbal adjustment generally escapes the attention of his Brother Night Lords in part to its subtlety, but mostly because the sociopathic soldier’s generally lack empathy. 

Weapons: 
-Plasma Gun with the Nostramon word for “Consequence” molded on to it.

-Bolt Pistol
-slightly shortened chainsword for quick draw purposes
-Frag and Krak grenades


----------



## Deus Mortis

Working on my update. I'll have it up ASAP. Just had some rocky stuff going on in mine and the missus' life.


----------



## revan4559

No problem Deus, still plenty of time before the update in a week or two.

Deadline will be Sunday 30th.


----------



## Boxagonapus

And I'm mildly waiting on Azrael to make a post so I'm not just ignoring him.


----------



## CommissarRanden

Name: Vanimus Danavis

Age: 172 years of age

Homeworld: Nostramo

Physical Appearance: Vanimus has a bald thin head, a black goatee beard, and a scar across his right eye making it blind. He is tall even for a space marine on 7ft but very slim and can get through tight places. He has a well chiseled chest and corpse white like all Night Lords. His arms and hand are proportionally the same as his chest but his legs and feet are a bit thicker and longer and is very useful for jumping very, very high.

Armour Appearance: Vanimus has a chain of skulls around his neck given by his father at a very young age. He has strewn together patches of skin to make sleeves for his arms and legs. He dried all his enemy's blood making his sleeves of skin have patches of blood. He has a belt of small skulls across his chest and on his belt. His pauldrons are MK V type while his helmet is MK IV. The rest is MK III type armour. The colour of his armour is obscured by the colour of bone, scorch marks and blood.

Personality: Vanimus have always been called a viscous sadist. He tortures and kills for fun and loves the smell of blood. He is also a pyromaniac and what he loves over the look of gore and blood is the smell of burning flesh and fire burning. He is mentally scarred after the betrayal making him into a schizophrenic. One side is crazily fanatic and loves burning. The other loves the taste of blood and is childish like in personality.

Marine Class: Legion Veteran

Background: Vanimus was adopted, his family burned alive by the Danavis family who was having a war with them. The Danavis family turned Vanimus into what he is now. Torturing him and burning him every night. Making him into their personal slave. He was whipped and laughed upon by all members. He snaps and punches Father Danavis to death when he visits him in his cell. Vanimus then proceeds to burn the house down, killing all inside.

He proceeds to commit heinous crimes stacking to 26 burnings, 38 murders and 2 genocides. His kills rack up into the hundreds maybe over a thousand. All of his victims were related to the huge Danavis family that soon collapsed. Then he silenced himself. Until, at the age of twelve, he was recruited into the Night Lords because of his amount of kills and his pyrotechnic skills. 

He completed his training and developed into a full Astartes. Corze's tactics were perfect for Vanimus. Brutal and Gory. He loved the gore around him. He revelled in it. He loved the iron taste of the blood through his grill. He sometimes killed his own brothers for more blood. This was ignored by the leaders. He kept racking up kills by the hundreds every campaign. The reason he never evolved from being Legionary Veteran was because of this sadist behaviour.

The reason he got recruited int First Claw is when he kills three Ork nobs in battle and proceeds to beat him down with a groundcar. Great strength for even an Astartes. Afterwards, he encounters the Warboss and holds him in battle long enough for reinforcements to arrive. He then proceeds to burn the Warboss alive and jump on him with glee.

Weapons:


- Flamer

-Power Sword
http://www.deviantart.com/morelikethis/346169387

-Chain Axe

Equipment: 
Frag and Krak Grenades
Melta-Bomb
Left Arm Bionic


----------



## Nol

That's it, the monster has been put down. I will add that that does contain collaborated content from two other people, and I had to reply to both and update and two other people's posts as some kind of excuse for its length.

There's more Pelegon will want to say to Xandrek, but I felt the post was bloated and overlong as it is. If anyone wants a tl;dr I won't blame them.

Also, where did people get the idea that Pelegon was tied down from? The action or even implication was ever posted, but for some reason people think he's strapped to a table.


----------



## Deus Mortis

It was in Tyberus' post so I just went with it. I assumed it was some form of collaboration. If you want, I'll edit my post to reflect events as they stand. 

Also, whilst I have only had one brief read through, I like how Pelegon's and Veptus relationship is shaping up.


----------



## Krymson86

I think i misread in the update that pelegon was strapped to the medical table. I'll edit for continuity.


----------



## revan4559

Still waiting on Romero and Seraph to post, going to give them until next Sunday (think there are 1 or two others who need to post aswell.)


----------



## Nol

revan4559 said:


> Still waiting on Romero and Seraph to post, going to give them until next Sunday (think there are 1 or two others who need to post aswell.)


It's entirely possible they just had nothing to say. Do we have to delay it a week?


----------



## Romero's Own

I can have it up by Sunday evening at the latest. Sorry to hold you all up.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Some point Sunday evening I'll have my second post up.


----------



## Romero's Own

I know I said Sunday evening, but I was really busy today, so I'll try and do it tomorrow. I already have half of it written.


----------



## revan4559

Waiting on Romero to post up, giving him until Wednesday then on wednesday night (about 9-10pm GMT) the update will be going up regardless.


----------



## Romero's Own

Sorry for holding you all up with my slow post, but it's up now, even if it's not up to my normal standard.


----------



## revan4559

Its fine, update will be up either tomorrow or wednesday depending on how tired i am after work.


----------



## revan4559

Sorry for the delay in posting this, update will be up tomorrow. Havent been on my computer much as i did my back out at work on wednesday and the pain killers im on space me out abit so i disconnected my computer to make sure i dont post anything stupid or break it.


----------



## Boxagonapus

Are you still being hugged by Nurgle? My God man how long has it been?


----------



## revan4559

Since wednesday so thats 4 days. currently working on the update now but having writers block aswell as other than sending you all to the armoury to put on jump packs and giving you the options to swap out your weapon wargear load outs im still trying to decide what to get you to do aboard the 'Maiden'. 

Who is fine with a short-medium update this time and then next update in 2-3 weeks we get out arse's down to Isstvan for some marine killing fun?


----------



## Deus Mortis

Yeah, sounds fine by me. I mean, it can't be all stabbing people all the time. Although, that is the best bit, the stabbing. Mmmm, stabbing...


----------



## revan4559

I'll try to get the update up tonight then, if not tomorrow then ill spend the next 2-3 weeks just working on the next update which is going to be a big one. Just pray to what ever gods you wish I don't decide to see if there was a loyalist titan legion on isstvan V.


----------



## High_Seraph

Just get well worry about anything else after that. But Deus does make a great point about the stabbing. Great fun that.


----------



## Boxagonapus

revan4559 said:


> I'll try to get the update up tonight then, if not tomorrow then ill spend the next 2-3 weeks just working on the next update which is going to be a big one. Just pray to what ever gods you wish I don't decide to see if there was a loyalist titan legion on isstvan V.


. . . I feel bad that I actually hope that happens.

EDIT

The Titan legion that is.


----------



## revan4559

Deus, you have massacare aswell dont you? did you remember if there was a loyalist Titan legion on isstvan 5 or was it only Legio Mortis?


----------



## Deus Mortis

If I lie and say that the Loyalists didn't have Titans, does that mean we won't have to face one?


----------



## revan4559

It depends on where they are deployed during the first stage of the massacre. As we will be deployed in the top left of the map on the pages i said earlier.


----------



## Deus Mortis

So yes there were titans, but they're in the bottom left of the loyalist deployment in the Urgall Depression. So nowhere near us basically!


----------



## revan4559

Then we wont be dealing with Titans then.


----------



## Boxagonapus

revan4559 said:


> Then we wont be dealing with Titans then.


That's one of the more depressing things I've read today. It'd be a shame if somehow they or us were misplaced near the other. . .


----------



## Deus Mortis

Boxagonapus said:


> That's one of the more depressing things I've read today. It'd be a shame if somehow they or us were misplaced near the other. . .


Mate shut it :nono: If you keep tempting him, he will. And I don't know if you've noticed, but with an axe, a sniper rifle and a pistol, I'm not exactly kitted out to go Titan hunting  Tell you what, if you're so eager, I'll get Veptus to boot you out over one, ok? :wink:


----------



## High_Seraph

Hey now that wouldn't be fair for the rest of first claw. Some other claw would salvage his equipment not us!


----------



## Boxagonapus

Hey man I can't come to hijack and commandeer a Titan without first being presented with a Titan

http://www.darthsanddroids.net/episodes/0476.html

Comic related


----------



## revan4559

The update is up and i apologize for it being a short one currently suffering from abit of writers block. Like i posted in the ooc part of it feel free to get atleast 1 paragraph but if you can get more done then that is great as the next update on: Sunday 28th will see us on Isstvan V preparing to fire upon the raven guard and then slaughtering them.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up.

Next deadline for this will be....Sunday 12th of October.


----------



## revan4559

Word of warning guys, woke up this morning with a slightly swollen right upper eye-lid. When i've had this happen in the past it heralds about a weeks forth of eye infection and partial blindness. If im lucky it will go down or i can get into the doctors tomorrow if it gets worse, if not then at latest it wont be sorted until next week so the update may or may not be on hold by a week, ill let you all know end of tomorrow / saturday.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Ouch, you seriously have the worst luck with illnesses! Feel better mate


----------



## Boxagonapus

I think your investigating the wrong party there Deus  I think the Nurgle corruption is here.

Good luck Revan! Try not to die!


----------



## revan4559

Fully fledged eye infection >.> Apologizes but there will be no update this weekend, new deadline is sunday 19th of October. Sorry once again.


----------



## Krymson86

He's been claimed by nurgle!


----------



## revan4559

Eye is now better (still not fully healed) and the update is now up!

Deadline for next update: Sunday 2nd November.


----------



## Boxagonapus

Thanks for the update glad to hear you're doing better! Preach your prayers of purity and beg the Emperor for his debuffing


----------



## Deus Mortis

Sorry, I would have liked to post earlier than I think I will be able too but I just have been/am rather busy with uni for the next few days I think. Will definitely have an update up by the deadline, but I don't think it'll be before Monday!


----------



## Deus Mortis

You'll have my post tomorrow night!


----------



## Deus Mortis

Triple post. Sorry about the slight lateness. Uni was kicking my ass. I also hope I did the right thing. The update says I maim eight, but the bracketed bit told me to describe killing four, so I did that. Hopefully that works and it is suitably dirty-fighting for ya'll!

If you want me to add some maiming in I can, I just didn't want to and then overstep my limits.


----------



## revan4559

Sounds good, going on how many have posted, deadline will be extended by 1 more week to give me time to shout at yours and nols fellow players to post.


----------



## Nol

I think that if they haven't posted in two weeks they're not going to post...


----------



## Boxagonapus

I'm getting a post up presently sorry odd time for me.


----------



## Krymson86

I will hopefully get a post up today. Sorry for taking forever guys


----------



## revan4559

Update will be up tomorrow guys.


----------



## revan4559

The update is up, next deadline will be the 23rd of November.


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extended by a week as everyone apart from Deus still need to post.


----------



## andygorn

*Character #10(?) Kesh Yael Trevas, Veteran*

Hi all, I would like to join in if this is okay:

In RP's, I try to fit in with a group as much as I can and help people tell their stories. But I'm new to Night Lords, though, so please let me know if you want me to add more detail/explanation, or to change things, or to take things out completely. All help/advice/criticism is really welcome (and most probably needed, too).
++++++

*Name:* Kesh Yael Trevas

*Age:* 103 years.

*Homeworld:* Nostramo

*Physical Appearance:*
Although shorter than most, Kesh has a very heavy build; even amongst his brothers, he is noted for stamina and endurance. His hair, face and body are kept meticulously hair-free, taking time to shave his skin (where missions permit) as he sees contact with people outside of the Legion as possibly polluting his pure essence gene-gifted by the Primarch.

Unlike other of the Legion, he only carries one tattoo, a realistic full head rendering of his human skull beneath (his natural skin colour makes up the ‘bone’ element and the rest of his head is shaded and/or coloured black to look as skeletal as possible).

Outside of his armour, both of his arms are very obviously bionic. However, they have a more ‘industrial’ appearance (rather than trying to be lifelike or cutting-edge quality/style) with exposed cabling and muscle fibres intertwined through harder black steel plates/hinges/etc.

If possible[?] he appears to be left-handed.

*Armour Appearance:*
His full suit of Mark 3 armour appears “battered around the edges”, but is kept in good condition. This used to belong to his first Sergeant, Yael Grask.
His armour is mainly basic midnight blue, but his elbow pads and knee pads are bone coloured and are intricately inlaid with gold kill-markings with either of two symbols: the Legion’s number for every fortress he has helped to fell, or with a lightning bolt for each heavy tank eliminated.
He wears 2 nameplates (“Kesh” and “Yael“) on his right shoulder pad. Over his groin and upper thigh armour, he wears a tasset belt which initially appears to be chainmail, but it is made up of the finger-bones of defeated enemy vehicle/tank crews.

*Personality:*
When amongst the Legion, he has a ready smile and is enthusiastic during training and pre-battle, often carrying this through to combat situations, using it to taunt enemies. There’s nothing wrong with his memory, but saying things aloud also helps him to remember the battles more clearly, helping him learn and making him a more efficient killer for next time.
He knows that others might look to him for inspiration, but he’s not cut out to be a direct leader and is happy with this role in life.
Not to the extent of being intrusive or knowing ‘inner secrets, but he is watchful and tries to support his brothers by knowing as much about the Legion’s structures and personnel as he can (including names/icons of people serving in other Companies).

Kesh might have a bit of ‘hero-worship’ towards Yael as he dedicates his successes not only to himself and his wargear, but to Yael’s memory. He doesn’t mind the comparison, as Yael (to him) was a good example to follow. 

*Marine Class:* Veteran

*Background:*
Born into a life of privileged luxury, Kesh was surrounded by high-living and all of the debauchery that only the wealthiest families could afford.
Although he initially revelled in it, as his childish consciousness grew he realised that it was wrong and he saw that the endless parties were merely a front for fear which began to permeate their mansions due to the increasing paranoia and violence outside.

Soon, instead of being a victim of crime, he indulged in it. His upbringing had already taught him to casually discard people like rubbish and he had no problem with taking part in drive-by shootings from his limousine or abandoning bodyguards in ‘the wrong part of town’ just to see what would happen.
Contempt towards his family grew as he watched them cower still further behind gates and walls until one night rampage came to their doors. He gave the intruders access to the family armouries and took part in the ransacking of his own home. His increasing violence even startled most of the attackers around him.
This brought him to the attention of the Legion and he proved himself during training, demonstrating higher endurance than his peers.
This trait has continued through the period of implanting: where possible, he asked for lower dosages of anaesthetics to be used than normal (as though trying to purge the excesses of his family through the medium of pain?).
His unusual levels of endurance have continued into life as a full Marine, too. 

During an accident in space, Kesh’s first Sergeant (Yael Grashk) was sucked out into space and died before he could be recovered. Kesh lost both of his arms when they were cut off by a closing airlock whilst he was trying to pull Yael back into the ship.
During recovery, Kesh requested that the rudimentary-looking arms of the servitor who had caused the accident be grafted on as replacements for his own lost limbs. They are a reminder for him to always be vigilant; about what can happen if you let your guard down for even a moment.

His main young adulthood experiences have taught him that the weak flee for the relative safety of vehicles and behind fortifications when fear takes them. So he has taken on the role of destroying these refuges, making it easier for his battle-brothers to get to the soft flesh inside. As such, he favours a chainfist + boarding shield in melee, with a plasma gun at range. (The Boarding Shield is edged with blades and the teeth of his enemies).

He was promoted to the unit due to unswerving loyalty and also his marksmanship skills, taking out several fleeing HQ aircraft. He also threw himself in front of a Rhino, putting it out of action before it could crush another command squad.

*Equipment* = frag + krak grenades, 2 bionic arms


----------



## revan4559

Still waiting on 3 of you to post, so deadline is next weekend. Sunday 14.


----------



## revan4559

Alright guys whats going on? Im still waiting on Santaire, Romero and Mr Tyberus to post, any idea's when you will be posting?


----------



## Krymson86

Honestly I wasn't sure this was still alive. I mean, I can knock out a post, but it won't be very big.


----------



## revan4559

it lives as long as 4 of you post. 3 of you have so far.


----------



## Boxagonapus

"The sword of Troy. As long as it's in the hands of a Trojan, our people have a future."

Don't know where that came from. 1st claw is left with a rather odd assortment right now between an apothecary, an Iron Warrior, a dying Destroyer marine, and your bread and butter assault marine.


----------



## Nol

We're the 30K A-team. Just need to get Xandrek some cigars.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up, sorry for the delay you all know what christmas is like and by the dark gods has it been a busy one for me!

Deadline will be Sunday the 11th.


----------



## andygorn

no problem - thanks for making this story for us


----------



## Boxagonapus

Oooooh hoo hoo hooooooo updates!

After reading the Serhiy section all I can think of is


----------



## revan4559

Any idea when your posts will be up guys?


----------



## andygorn

Just posted it now, was out of it for a week or so due to studying, but back now.


----------



## Boxagonapus

Sincerely sorry Revan life decided to go all Loki on me. Had two cars breakdown, a failed hard drive, and a failed battery component within my motherboard all within the past week and a half. I'm about 85% functional now and will have a post available today.


----------



## Deus Mortis

See at least you have a decent excuse compared to me being a lazy bastard xD I'll get one up soon revan!


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extension by 1 week to give Deus and Santaire time to post.


----------



## Krymson86

I'm still in if I haven't been killed off.


----------



## revan4559

Waiting on Deus and Santaire to reply to my messages, but the rest of the update is done so far.


----------



## revan4559

Split my left index finger open at work today, not really able to type well / it takes an age so ill finish off the update this weekend and have it up. Deus and Santaire you have until then to post / notify me.


----------



## Deus Mortis

I'll have a post up by then!


----------



## Nightlord92

Hey guys long time no see. I don't know if you remember my character Corvis from the beginning of this tale but I've finally got time to be able to post here. So if it's alright with you guys I figured I'd take up the mantle of the Young Blood again.


----------



## revan4559

Read the action thread, and see if you can get a post up with what has gone on so far.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up, sorry for the delay. Going to give this once a 3 week deadline as the next deadline will wrap up Isstvan Massacare and move onto its aftermath so i need more time to get it all sorted.

Next update: Sunday 1th of March.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder the update is in two weeks time.


----------



## Krymson86

Sent you a pm revan


----------



## Deus Mortis

Yep, should have it up at some point in the week. Just did a post for Choral and this is next on my to-do list k:


----------



## Deus Mortis

I wasn't really sure if we were supposed to depict the fight between Lorgar and Corax, so I left it open. But if you want me to I can add it :good:


----------



## revan4559

Seeing as your a great rp'er Deus, i would say yes as you posted first. 

That way people who haven't read First Heretic know how the fight will go but i suggest putting it in a spoiler tag, and saying it belongs to GW / who ever wrote it, sound good?


----------



## revan4559

3 days to the update and only 2 people have posted. Any idea when the rest of you will be posting?


----------



## Boxagonapus

I can get a post up either later today/tonight or first thing tomorrow. Thankfully Serhiy doesn't affect the plot too much. Sorry work is the busiest it'll be all year with tax time if your state side.

EDIT

tl;dr Serhiy bowling balled his was down and threw a strike into a bunch of word bearers upon impact then ran back to the group to stand around. That's it.


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extension by a week as i still need more of you to post.


----------



## andygorn

*OOC = Andygorn [IC = Kesh]*

Hi all,
Been dealing with the passing of one of my pets & giving a new home to some more little 'uns.
Just posted something IC, I hope it's okay. (Please let me know if I need to change anything?).
Ta! AndyG.


----------



## revan4559

The update shall be up tomorrow for those that have posted.

Santaire and Nol, any idea when your posts will be up?


----------



## revan4559

Santaire im giving you until tuesday to get a post up, and if you havent the update will go up regardless.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Out of curiosity, are we expecting an update soon?


----------



## revan4559

Tomorrow. I've had a headache for the last few days that could of killed Angron. *nods.* its 1/3 done at the moment anyway so end of tomorrow it will be up.


----------



## Deus Mortis

It's fine, I had a case of the lurgy for a few days this week. I just wanted to check you weren't dead or Sanatire hadn't made an arrangement with you to post and he hasn't as of yet. Carry on good sir!


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up, sorry for the delay.

Rough deadline will be Sunday 29th.

Any questions feel free to message or pm me.


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extended by another week, as this weekend im going to be busy looking for new jobs. Found out today i may end up losing the one i currently have.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Sorry for the lack or post on my part. Uni (or more specifically my 8 exams) is kicking my arse. I'll get a post up...at some point soon.


----------



## revan4559

Come on guys, where are the posts?


----------



## Deus Mortis

Working on it


----------



## andygorn

Kesh (and I) are the new guys here, so was going to try to fit in with whatever people want him to do.
I can get him to just to walk off and requisition things & do his own exploring if you wish? Or does anyone want to talk to him?

Because I don't know much about Night Lords, I was thinking it's not one of the famous ones, so (at random number and name) picked 19th Company under Captain Haresh Klay (if it's not been taken by someone else?).
Kesh would have served in a standard tactical unit (are these around in 30K?), nothing fancy like an assault unit or a command squad.

I'll post something tomorrow (Sat 4th) unless people have any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## Deus Mortis

If you want to there are three people down in the Apothecarion, although Veptus will sod off about half way through my update.

Update on that by the way. As it I've not even worked on Pelegon or gone to see Xandrek, but I have got the report from Nyx and Veptus is all cleaned up, so I'm about half way through. I'm working on it in the breaks I'm giving myself from revision, but they aren't that long or particularly frequent. At the rate I'm going I'm going to guess that I'll have it


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extension by 1 more week to give you all time to post.


----------



## Deus Mortis

So some how my update ended up being massive. Sorry about that! Hopefully it's still legable and covers everything. In any case it's up and should give the jist of the information and also enable Nol and Sanatire to post, as they may well have been waiting for me I realize.


----------



## revan4559

ow, wall of text hurts me eyes, bad Deus. great post mate reading through it in a few mins.


----------



## revan4559

Alright guys, come on when are the posts going to be up?


----------



## andygorn

Krymson and Nightlord: Kesh was going to the armoury as well - happy for him to have an IC conversation with your characters there if you want? Or not?


----------



## Krymson86

Yea, feel free to start up an IC interaction with Tyberus, he's just a professional jerk. PM me if you'd like to come up with a whole dialogue or just go back and forth in posts.


----------



## revan4559

Expect the update to be up by wednesday night, been busy job hunting.


----------



## revan4559

Questions guys, would you prefer a full update which will be roughly the same for the next 1-2 updates as we spend time preparing for the: Thramas Crusade.

Or would you like to put the current rp threads to sleep, ill work on a new recruitment thread and new action thread giving you all time to update your character sheets and we kick-off the next Night Lord roleplay in the Thramas Crusade?


----------



## Boxagonapus

I rather like the point we're at now and personally like the idea of capping this and opening a fresh campaign.


----------



## Deus Mortis

I'll be honest, as long as you're fine with me doing a Ctrl+C, Ctrl+V of Veptus's character sheet, I don't mind really.


----------



## revan4559

Thats fine Deus, you'll get to keep your positions and everything. The only thing you may want to edit in is in your background about anything of note you did on Isstvan, so murdering apocatheries and meeting Curze.


----------



## Nol

I would be happy with a change of thread, or with keeping things as they are. Consider me happy to go with the majority.


----------



## Krymson86

Tails of the Eighth Legion: The Thramas Years gets my vote lol


----------



## Nightlord92

I'm cool with whatever as well. A new thread would be good but I'd be cool with sticking with the current one.


----------



## andygorn

Feel have just come into this, so wasn't sure if people wanted me to post more interaction for them to feel like Kesh is a bi more like part of the unit? But happy either way.
Will try to post up some IC interactions with Tyberus - is idea to do a "fast forwards" (+ people to add a bit of history about "this is what I did during the intervening time")?


----------



## revan4559

Pretty much, the roleplay for Thramas would take place 6 months - 1 year into the Crusade as the Thramas Crusade actually lasted 2 years.


----------



## Santaire

I'm afraid that, whatever you choose to do, you're going to have to do it without me, at least for a while. I've got my GCSEs coming up soon and they've taken a huge chunk out of my free time,to the point where me being involved in RPs would be unfair to those involved due to the amount of time it would take me to post.

This is Santaire, signing out till late June


----------



## Deus Mortis

Ouch, I remember those days. Good luck pal!


----------



## revan4559

Same, good luck mate.

Very random question.

About to reply a good old game: Icewind Dale.

6 members of First Claw will be my party, who would you say is what race and class?

So far i have:

Xandrek - Paladin - Human / Elf / Half Elf
Veptus - Cleric - Human / Elf / Half Elf

Need 4 more characters + classes + races.


----------



## andygorn

IMHO, Kesh would be an Orc/Half-Orc Barbarian or Fighter...nothing fancy, just a 2-handed axe/sword to enemy faces.


----------



## Santaire

Azrael - Warrior - Human/Half-Elf/Elf

Twin swords, with light or medium armour. Best way would be to build him as a glass cannon probably


----------



## revan4559

The New recruitment thread is up so post up your new character sheets when you are ready guys.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=185649


----------

